# Mighty Mouse, la révolution ?



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

Aujourd'hui mardi 2 août 2005, Apple introduit la Mighty Mouse.

On est donc passé de ça :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





à ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en passant par ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et maintenant ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et après ?


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2005)

Je la trouve moins jolie que les Apple Mouse Pro (les noires ou les blanches)


----------



## BooBoo (2 Août 2005)

la pomme manque un poil de visibilité sur la nouvelle...
mais j'aime bien la ligne. Reste à voir à l'utilisation


----------



## islacoulxii (2 Août 2005)

Ben ellle rejoint le design  de la BT ... C p-e pasque y'a plus dedans... donc moins vide (logik) donc moins de vide donc on cache!!


----------



## lalsaco (2 Août 2005)

D'accord avec toi Etudiant69. Mais bon, une souris toute blanche sur fond blanc, c'est pas le top non plus. Moi je regrette qu'elle soit filaire. Le même modèle sans fil et j'achète.


----------



## ederntal (2 Août 2005)

Au niveau utilisation elle est géniale : elle est bien pour les pro-1bouton (comme moi) comme les pro-multiboutton (comme beaucoup)

De plus 1 bouton + molette j'en revais!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2005)

On dirait une souris Microsoft?


----------



## lalsaco (2 Août 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Au niveau utilisation elle est géniale : elle est bien pour les pro-1bouton (comme moi) comme les pro-multiboutton (comme beaucoup)
> 
> De plus 1 bouton + molette j'en revais!!!


 
Tu l'as déjà essayée ?


----------



## Cricri (2 Août 2005)




----------



## HImac in touch (2 Août 2005)

Pourquoi pas sans fil :hein::hein: , à quand la sans fil:hein:  ?


Malgré ça elle est super belle , juste dommage qu'elle ne soit pas plus transparente comme la souris monoboutton d'avant ^^


----------



## cham (2 Août 2005)

Suite à une réaction dans les news...

Il semble qu'on peut cliquer en gardant le doigt sur le mulot, donc sans avoir à le relever comme sur un trackpad. Avec un retour auditif, c'est nickel. J'ai hâte de l'essayer. 

Bon c'est vrai que le design opaque, c'est moyen ; mais techniquement ça à l'air de tenir la route. Quid de la précision, de la version BT ???


----------



## tito d'ajaccio (2 Août 2005)

Selon Huexley la précision serait de 400dpi...

Sinon, je sais que le 'DPI' indique la précision, mais concrètement quelle est la difference entre 400dpi, 800dpi ou plus, pour un usage classique (musique, surf, texte...) cela importe-t-il vraiment??


----------



## ollivier37 (2 Août 2005)

C'est clair qu'elle a du charme ...

A voir ce qu'elle proposera.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Août 2005)

Enfin la nouvelle souris Apple! Ca fait un bout de temps que je l'attendais, ma souris Apple BT ne m'apporte vraiment pas satisfaction: imprécise, lourde, dévoreuse de piles, etc. Espérons que cette Mighty mouse qui me paraît très prometteuse comble les lacunes de son prédecesseur!


----------



## Cricri (2 Août 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

>


http://www.melaman2.com/cartoons/singles/mp3/m-mouse.mp3
AAPL 45.00 !!! Go Go!!!   

"I only hope that we don't lose sight of one thing - that it was all started by a mouse." ~ Walt Disney


----------



## volabelle (2 Août 2005)

Moi je la trouve magnifique!!!! Je suis complètement conquis!!!

Ce qui est marrant c'est que absolument personne ne l'avait prévu!!!! Pas un seul site de rumeur! et Ca c'est beau,la pomme est capable de nous faire de belles surprise


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2005)

Tiens c'est curieux, moi la souris BT ne me semble pas imprécise et j'aime bien son poids (je trouve la filaire trop légère).

Par contre, je confirme qu'elle bouffe des piles à vitesse grand V (un mois avec des piles, 15 jours avec des rechargeables 2300 mAh)....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est curieux, moi la souris BT ne me semble pas imprécise et j'aime bien son poids (je trouve la filaire trop légère).
> 
> Par contre, je confirme qu'elle bouffe des piles à vitesse grand V (un mois avec des piles, 15 jours avec des rechargeables 2300 mAh)....


On a peut-être juste une notion différente de la précision, parce que personnellement, je trouve ça limite honteux de faire une souris comme ça aujourd'hui, c'est de loin la souris la plus imprécise que j'ai essayé à ce jour...

Sinon pour les piles, on est d'accord... 






ps: peut-être suis-je tombé sur une souris défecteuse, ce n'est pas improbable en fait...


----------



## John Paris (2 Août 2005)

Avec le logo Pomme inscrusté, j'imagine les trace de graisse et de saleté qui se stocke...
En plus avec le blanc, cela va se voir encore plus.

« si t&#8217;as une Mighty Mouse, t&#8217;as la crasse et pas la classe. »

qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Cricri (2 Août 2005)

John Paris a dit:
			
		

> « si t?as une Mighty Mouse, t?as la crasse et pas la classe. »
> 
> qu'en pensez vous ?



Je pense que John Paris est un menbre junior.


----------



## tyler_d (2 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> On a peut-être juste une notion différente de la précision, parce que personnellement, je trouve ça limite honteux de faire une souris comme ça aujourd'hui, c'est de loin la souris la plus imprécise que j'ai essayé à ce jour...
> 
> Sinon pour les piles, on est d'accord...
> 
> ...




j'utilise pas mal de soft de création, où il faut etre plutot précis, (flash par exemple), et j'ai pas eu de probléme, suffit juste de bien régler les 2 paramètres... t'as peut etre pas eu de chance avec le modèle testé...

sinon pour les piles, on est tous d'accord, c'est une honte pour l'environement. et je ne rigole pas.

maintenant une souris avec un fil... et pourquoi pas un mactel aussi ?  

ok je sors

ha si dernier truc : beaucoup moins réussi le design ! c'est quoi cette pomme dans le plastique !


----------



## davidcaro2 (2 Août 2005)

C'est vrai , c'est dommage de pas la proposer en bluetooth   

Peut etre pour l'Apple Expo        :love:


----------



## NightWalker (2 Août 2005)

C'est vraiment curieux cette histoire de souris BT Apple, parce que j'ai les même problèmes que dcz_

Pour les grands déplacements, elle n'a aucun problème. En revanche, pour sélectionner un coin de la fenêtre est assez laborieux... alors pour dessiner c'est carrément impossible...


----------



## moPod (2 Août 2005)

John Paris a dit:
			
		

> Avec le logo Pomme inscrusté, j'imagine les trace de graisse et de saleté qui se stocke...
> En plus avec le blanc, cela va se voir encore plus.
> 
> « si t?as une Mighty Mouse, t?as la crasse et pas la classe. »
> ...



Moi aussi je pense que John Paris et un membre junior ....  lol
Et en plus c'est un maniaque de la saleté !



moPod+

PS/ Tout le monde aime les PS dans ce post
PS bis/ Contrairement à ce que vous pouvez voir, je ne suis pas un membre junior, je me suis juste refait un compte tout neuf  alors on a rien à dire !! chuuuuuuuuut lol


----------



## cham (2 Août 2005)

John Paris a dit:
			
		

> Avec le logo Pomme inscrusté, j'imagine les trace de graisse et de saleté qui se stocke...
> En plus avec le blanc, cela va se voir encore plus.
> 
> « si t?as une Mighty Mouse, t?as la crasse et pas la classe. »
> ...



Pas faux, la souris ADB II que j'ai eu avec le LC3 était bien encrassée (sans compter que des enfants avaient colorié la pomme...)


----------



## Foguenne (2 Août 2005)

Photos de la nouvelle souris Apple. (chez Appleinsider)


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

C'est quoi ce quadrillage-losanges de mauvais goût en bas du bouton gris...?  :rateau:


----------



## huexley (2 Août 2005)

tito d'ajaccio a dit:
			
		

> Selon Huexley la précision serait de 400dpi...
> 
> Sinon, je sais que le 'DPI' indique la précision, mais concrètement quelle est la difference entre 400dpi, 800dpi ou plus, pour un usage classique (musique, surf, texte...) cela importe-t-il vraiment??



Nan l'info viens des réactions a l'actu 


Quand au quadrillage, c'est a mon avis une zone "libre ou reposer son doigt et qui sert a trouver rapidement le mini trackboule


----------



## fwedo (2 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Nan l'info viens des réactions a l'actu
> 
> 
> Quand au quadrillage, c'est a mon avis une zone "libre ou reposer son doigt et qui sert a trouver rapidement le mini trackboule


 
c'est pas plutot le reflet ?


----------



## nicogala (2 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Nan l'info viens des réactions a l'actu
> 
> 
> Quand au quadrillage, c'est a mon avis une zone "libre ou reposer son doigt et qui sert a trouver rapidement le mini trackboule


 Oui, avec en plus à mon avis, la fonction de "fixer" le doigt (majeur?) à sa place de repos (en arrière de la boule)... une sorte d'anti-dérapant en somme... pour éviter tout sollicitation inoportune.

PS>huexley : je me suis fait eu à ton attrape distrait ! (cru à un pblm de rafraîchissement  ) pas mal...


----------



## Pierrou (2 Août 2005)

ouais OK c'est design, surement ergonomlque et tout .....
 Mais vous avez vu le prix ?????    :rateau:
je demande à voir.... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais OK c'est design, surement ergonomlque et tout .....
> Mais vous avez vu le prix ?????    :rateau:
> je demande à voir.... :mouais:



C'est vrai que parfois on se demande si des écrans tactiles de série ne seraient pas plus économiques... Mais la boule de défilement à 360° ça fait envie, en attendant.


----------



## Tangi (2 Août 2005)

Macrobe a dit:
			
		

> On dirait une souris Microsoft?


Tu rigoles, nan ??? :mouais:... Ou alors tu n'a jamais vu de souris Microsoft !!!!



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Enfin la nouvelle souris Apple! Ca fait un bout de temps que je l'attendais, ma souris Apple BT ne m'apporte vraiment pas satisfaction: imprécise, lourde, dévoreuse de piles, etc. Espérons que cette Mighty mouse qui me paraît très prometteuse comble les lacunes de son prédecesseur!


Imprécise ??? Je ne trouve pas du tout, je n'ai vraiment aucun soucis de précision avec ma Bluetooth Apple...

Lourde ??? Je m'attendais à pire, je la trouve plutôt légère pour une souris qui transporte deux piles...

Pour ce qui est de l'autonomie, je ne peux pas dire, je ne l'ai que depuis très peu de temps, mais je n'ai absolument pas les mêmes échos que toi...

Pour ce qui est de la nouvelle je la trouve vraiment très réussie, et puis point de vue technologie elle a plutôt l'air d'être pratique... Mais un modèle Bluetooth ne saurait tarder, j'imagine bien qu'un modèle sans fil sortira d'ici la fin de l'année...

...


----------



## BooBoo (2 Août 2005)

Au vu de l'écran de configuration vu sur le site AppleInsider, il semble que les boutons sur les cotés ne sont qu'un seul bouton et qu'en fait le 4ème soit sur le bitoniau au milieu...
pourquoi ne pas en avoir fait 5 !!!


----------



## nicogala (2 Août 2005)

Avec Bluetooth 2 avec lequel Apple se pose encore en premier en le mettant en série dans ses portables, on peut en effet penser à une version sans-fil, qui aurait une meilleure autonomie que la précédante du fait de BT2 justement (à moins que les zones sensibles et autres capteurs ne consomment le gain pris sur le BT...) à voir... et à mon avis on va en voir !


----------



## huexley (2 Août 2005)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas plutot le reflet ?



oh pinaise j'ai regardé trop vite :rateau:

> Nicolaga


----------



## Pierrou (2 Août 2005)

Ben moi je demande à voir, je sais pas si je serais prêt à mettre 55¤ dans une souris quand même :mouais:
( perso je me contente bien de mon trackpad )


----------



## ebensatis (2 Août 2005)

BOOooa ... 55 euro  c le prix d'une chemise . Une souris avec boule de dilment 360° ca vaut bien une chemise non ? ... en tout cas ca améliore sans doute plus le qutidient


----------



## huexley (3 Août 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> dilment 360°




Feature  Kessecé ? :rateau:


J'avoue pas vraiment en saisir l'interet :-/


----------



## Bilbo (3 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> surement ergonomlque et tout .....


Apple saurait faire des souris ergonomiques ?  Tout arrive. 


			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je demande à voir, je sais pas si je serais prêt à mettre 55¤ dans une souris quand même :mouais:


Et puis à ce prix là, on a des monstres à huit boutons fort bien conçus pour peu qu'on soit droitier. :casse:

À+


----------



## SveDec (3 Août 2005)

Oui, avec des souris pas trop moches comme la MX 1000 de Logitech qui est incomparable, et qui coûte pas beaucoup plus cher (voir pas plus cher du tout), franchement, ya pas à hésiter ^^
Surtout que je la trouve moche moi, cette souris Oo
Puis depuis que j'ai une sans fil, je supporte plus les fils donc bon ^^


----------



## ebensatis (3 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Feature  Kessecé ? :rateau:
> J'avoue pas vraiment en saisir l'interet :-/



Hehe ... tellement révolutionaire qu'il faut une nouveau nom 
 

Plus sérieusement, je scroll souvent en horizontal dans illustrator, photoshop et mon logiciel d'astronomie ... pour moi c'est donc un veritable +, plus besoin de presser la barre espace pour les scroll horizontaux


----------



## minime (3 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> On est donc passé de ça&#8230;



Apple a lancé Lisa en 1983, avant le Macintosh, et cet ordi comportait déjà une interface graphique et une souris, les toutes premières étaient différentes de celles du Mac. À l'époque il était également possible d'utiliser une souris sur un Apple II en ajoutant une carte "Mouse Interface".

Plusieurs modèles de souris ADB se sont succédés (1987, 1993) avant l'apparition de la souris USB de l'iMac en 1998, puis de l'Apple Pro Mouse en 2000, dont le design a donné naissance à toutes les autres souris des années 2000.





Article sur Wikipedia.



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Photos de la nouvelle souris Apple. (chez Appleinsider)



Et Apple a mis en ligne une image haute définition pour la presse.



			
				John Paris a dit:
			
		

> Avec le logo Pomme inscrusté, j'imagine les trace de graisse et de saleté qui se stocke...



Sur la photo haute-déf l'incrustation ne semble pas profonde, ça va dépendre de la taille de la crasse. 



			
				davidcaro2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai , c'est dommage de pas la proposer en bluetooth



Ça attendra, elle est déjà chère.


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Et Apple a mis en ligne une image haute définition pour la presse.



Sur cette photo HD il n'y a pas ce quadrillage en dessous du bouton vu sur l'autre photo d'AppleInsider...


----------



## locheux (3 Août 2005)

appleinsider montre des photos du déballage de la bête!!
http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1216


----------



## locheux (3 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> appleinsider montre des photos du déballage de la bête!!
> http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1216


 
honte sur moi, je double post, désolé


----------



## Caddie Rider (3 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Sur cette photo HD il n'y a pas ce quadrillage en dessous du bouton vu sur l'autre photo d'AppleInsider...


 

tjs pas compris  

C'est un reflet d'un filet ou d'un truc dans le genre...


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2005)

Mouai... en fait c'est le reflet de quelque chose.  :rateau:


----------



## Tox (3 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> appleinsider montre des photos du déballage de la bête!!
> http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1216



Vu l'emballage, je serai pour une version "oem" à 30 euros.


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment curieux cette histoire de souris BT Apple, parce que j'ai les même problèmes que dcz_
> 
> Pour les grands déplacements, elle n'a aucun problème. En revanche, pour sélectionner un coin de la fenêtre est assez laborieux... alors pour dessiner c'est carrément impossible...


C'est peut-être la surface sur laquelle vous l'utilisez qui crée cette imprécision. Car personnellement je n'ai aucun soucis y compris pour des petis deplacements ou pour travailler de façon précise pixel par pixel en retouche d'image.

En tout cas pas de différence de précision entre la souris infrarouge filaire d'Apple (que je rebranche de temps en temps quand la BT est à cours de piles) et cette BT. De plus comme précisé plus haut, pour les travaux de précision, j'apprécie son poids par rapport à la filaire que je trouve trop légère.

Donc si cette nouvelle "Super Raton" pouvait sortir en version bluetooth 2 (j'ai cru comprendre que le BT2 est nettement moins gourmand en énergie), je pense que ce serait une super souris pour mon futur nouvel iMac G5 !


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais OK c'est design, surement ergonomlque et tout .....
> Mais vous avez vu le prix ?????   :rateau:
> je demande à voir.... :mouais:


 
oui quand on compare au prix hors taxe en dollar, on constate qu'Apple Europe est revenu à un taux de conversion Euro/dollar proche de 1 !!!

Ca laisse entrevoir des hausses prochaines de prix sur TOUTE la gamme Apple en Europe!


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

Imaginons que le taux US/ Europe peut bouger pendant ce temps , non ?


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Imaginons que le taux US/ Europe peut bouger pendant ce temps , non ?


 
et alors?


----------



## da capo (3 Août 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Sur la photo haute-déf l'incrustation ne semble pas profonde, ça va dépendre de la taille de la crasse.


En regardant cette photo et les images disponibles sur appleinsider, il me semble qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une inscrustation mais plutôt du même procédé que dans la souris BT classique : la pomme est visible sous un revetement transparent.

L'avenir nous dira s'il faut s'équiper d'un cure dent pour la nettoyer


----------



## NightWalker (3 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être la surface sur laquelle vous l'utilisez qui crée cette imprécision. Car personnellement je n'ai aucun soucis y compris pour des petis deplacements ou pour travailler de façon précise pixel par pixel en retouche d'image.


Qu'utilises tu comme support... chez moi j'ai essayé sur ma table en bois lisse noir et sur un bout de papier blanc... Effectivement pour la réflexion de l'infrarouge je passe d'un extrême à l'autre...


----------



## NightWalker (3 Août 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> En regardant cette photo et les images disponibles sur appleinsider, il me semble qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une inscrustation mais plutôt du même procédé que dans la souris BT classique : la pomme est visible sous un revetement transparent.
> 
> L'avenir nous dira s'il faut s'équiper d'un cure dent pour la nettoyer



Oui je pense plutôt comme toi...


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Qu'utilises tu comme support... chez moi j'ai essayé sur ma table en bois lisse noir et sur un bout de papier blanc... Effectivement pour la réflexion de l'infrarouge je passe d'un extrême à l'autre...


 
Un tapis de souris à surface réfléchissante


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Août 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Oui, avec des souris pas trop moches comme la MX 1000 de Logitech qui est incomparable, et qui coûte pas beaucoup plus cher (voir pas plus cher du tout), franchement, ya pas à hésiter ^^
> Surtout que je la trouve moche moi, cette souris Oo
> Puis depuis que j'ai une sans fil, je supporte plus les fils donc bon ^^


non la souris apple est pas moche,elle est surement bien ,avec cette molette,mais franchement ,j'ai la MX1000,niveau ergonomie ,précision ,je doute qu'on trouve mieux actuellement ,et en plus je l'ai eu pour 27 euros de moins que son prix normal soit 53 au lieu de 80 ...
soit le meme prix que la nouvelle souris apple ,qui n'a que 4 bouton contre 7 ,qui a un fil (a la patte !) et qui n'a pas la précision incomparable du laser...
C dingue ,mais en plus avec le laser,on peut utiliser n'importe quelle surface,aucun pb!
je la recommande ,chez Cdiscount


----------



## NightWalker (3 Août 2005)

Où est-ce que tu l'as trouvé ce tapis... il est design en plus ?


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Où est-ce que tu l'as trouvé ce tapis... il est design en plus ?


 
11 Euros à la FNAC.

Seul problème (classique lié à l'utilisation d'un tapis), c'est que de temps en temps en plein "drag" de souris bouton enfoncé, je sors du tapis...

Dans ces cas-là, je serre très fort la souris de part et d'autre et tout en essayant de maintenir le clic enfoncé je soulève la souris pour la reposer sur le tapis et pouvoir ainsi continuer mon action de "drag".  La même action avec la nouvelle souris va activer le "bouton 4" et lancer exposé ou DashBoard!


----------



## Onra (3 Août 2005)

A chacun son besoin et ses utilisations. Moi j'ai besoin d'une souris ergonomique et qui utilisable à la fois par un gaucher (ma femme) et un droitier (moi ). Cette souris me semble bien respecter l'ergonomie de la souris Apple BT et la filaire que j'ai. Même couleur, même pomme () et un grand confort.

Je n'ai pas besoin de 15 bouttons, j'ai juste besoin de deux bouttons pour certains jeux et d'une molette de défilement. Cette souris arrive à point nommé.

Je lui trouve un seul défaut : son prix. Un poil trop cher comme Apple sait toujours le faire


----------



## flap (3 Août 2005)

J'ai deux question par rapport à cette souris  avant de peut-être l'acheter :

- C'est pour la brancher sur un boobook, je voudrais savoir la longueur du fil, la mienne la fait 90 cm est c'est très confortable.
- Peut-on désactiver le haut parleur pour qu'elle ne fasse plus de bruit en cliquant ? Je m'explique je cherchais avant-hier une souris pour ma webradio qui ne fasse pas de bruit pour que je puisse manipuler mon mac sans pisser dans les micros à chaque fois. Quelque chose me dit qu'Apple m'a entendu...

Voilà


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

flap a dit:
			
		

> J'ai deux question par rapport à cette souris  avant de peut-être l'acheter :
> 
> - C'est pour la brancher sur un boobook, je voudrais savoir la longueur du fil, la mienne la fait 90 cm est c'est très confortable.
> 
> Voilà



Les premiers tests évoqués dans tribumac disent que le fil est trop court....


----------



## iota (3 Août 2005)

flap a dit:
			
		

> - C'est pour la brancher sur un boobook, je voudrais savoir la longueur du fil, la mienne la fait 90 cm est c'est très confortable.


68.5cm, vu ici.

Au passage, les frais de port sont à nouveau offert sur l'Apple Store pour la Mighty Mouse.

@+
iota


----------



## captainamo (3 Août 2005)

Je suis allé ce matin la commandé dans un apple center. J'espère vraiment qu'ils vont la mettre de série avec tous les macs pour remplacer la souri mono bouton et qui sait peut être allons nous avoir de la pub pour la souri à la télé comme ca a été le cas pour la transparente optique noir lol.


----------



## Pifou (3 Août 2005)

Elle me plait bien cette nouvelle petite Mighty Mouse, tant pour ses fonctionnalités que pour son design  Mais bon, à ce prix, je vais quand même attendre de pouvoir l'essayer avant de me décider (je m'y suis bien fait au bouton unique finalement  )


----------



## ederntal (3 Août 2005)

Achetez la à l'apple expo... quand on y va on se sent obligé de s'acheter un petit cadeau (au minimum) et cette souris semble parfaite pour cela


----------



## Pierrou (3 Août 2005)

Moi ce qui me fait quand même bien marrer, c'est le tapage qu'on fait autour .... d'une souris !!!! 
c'est quand même dingue, on acceuille un mulot comme un nouvel ordi


----------



## captainamo (3 Août 2005)

Pierrou, c'est normal tout ce tapage, une souris apple non monobouton, mais c'est une révolution oui!


----------



## flap (3 Août 2005)

Elle apporte quand même son lot de nouveauté cette souris, moi ce que je trouve cool c'est qu'elle peut etre silencieuse, enfin j'aimerais quand meme la confirmation de quelqu'un


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Août 2005)

La mouse en vidéo:

http://www.archive.org/download/KevinApplesMightyMouseReview/mightymouse_large.mov


----------



## Pierrou (3 Août 2005)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Pierrou, c'est normal tout ce tapage, une souris apple non monobouton, mais c'est une révolution oui!


Ouais, vienx motard que j'aimas comme on dit :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2005)

Encore un objet à mettre au rayon _wish list_. Merci Apple.   Manque juste une version Bluetooth et je la prends.


----------



## Pierrou (3 Août 2005)

c'est vraiment du révolutionnaire leur molette bizarre là , ou ça existait avant ?


----------



## sylko (3 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Encore un objet à mettre au rayon _wish list_. Merci Apple.   Manque juste une version Bluetooth et je la prends.


 
Avec la réserve de piles qui vont avec?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Avec la réserve de piles qui vont avec?



Deux piles par mois. C'est beaucoup... mais pour s'épargner un fil que ne ferait-on pas.


----------



## sylko (3 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Deux piles par mois. C'est beaucoup... mais pour s'épargner un fil que ne ferait-on pas.


 
Tu pourras même l'utiliser avec XSmile au boulot. Elle est compatible XP.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourras même l'utiliser avec XSmile au boulot. Elle est compatible XP.



Arf. Arrête, j'avais oublié ça, le boulot, XSmile. :affraid: Je suis en vacances là...


----------



## sylko (3 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arf. Arrête, j'avais oublié ça, le boulot, XSmile. :affraid: Je suis en vacances là...


 
Moi c'est ce soir.


----------



## Rudy (3 Août 2005)

Question très bête (j'ai tout lu mais je l'ai pas vu, pas que vous soyez idiots mais...P'tain j'm'enfonce) :

Voila, elle est prévue pour remplacer toutes les souris Apple à courte terme ou non ? Parce que ma copine doit commander un PMac d'ici moins d'un mois et....Enfin...Ce serait dommage d'être obligé de l'acheter en plus (ben oui, parce que des souris mono, j'en ai tout un tiroir).


----------



## Pierrou (3 Août 2005)

Je pense qu'elle sera livrée avec les macs neufs des maintenant 

manquerait plus que ça qu'elle soit po livrée avec  !!!! :rateau:


----------



## brome (3 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est vraiment du révolutionnaire leur molette bizarre là , ou ça existait avant ?


J'ai offert à Noël dernier une souris Auchan à mes nièces. Cette souris disposait justement d'une petite boule sur le dessus pour scroller aussi bien horizontalement que verticalement. Ca m'a coûté une vingtaine d'euros.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Deux piles par mois. C'est beaucoup... mais pour s'épargner un fil que ne ferait-on pas.



Certes le sans fil c'est bien, mais pour l'environnement c'est pas top ! 
Cette souris me paraît sympa, dommage qu'elle soit uniquement optimisée pour Tiger... Du moins, c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre concernant la programmation des boutons latéraux.

:king:


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> ...., dommage qu'elle soit uniquement optimisée pour Tiger... Du moins, c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre concernant la programmation des boutons latéraux.
> 
> :king:


 
Apparement oui, 10.4.2 nécessaire pour avoir accès à la programmation des boutons.... c'est ce qu'indique Apple.

Mais peut-être qu'avec un gestionnaire tiers de périphériques USB, genre GamePad Companion, on peut affecter les actions que l'on veut aux boutons même avec une version antérieure de MacOS X (voire Mac OS 9 !)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Steve est un génie. Il ne lui reste plus qu'à sortir la "Mouse mini" et il pourra ouvrir son propre Disneyland.


----------



## ARKHAON (3 Août 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> J'ai offert à Noël dernier une souris Auchan à mes nièces. Cette souris disposait justement d'une petite boule sur le dessus pour scroller aussi bien horizontalement que verticalement. Ca m'a coûté une vingtaine d'euros.


 
Ouais, horizontal et vertical... Mais pas diagonale et pas 360°... 
Donc oui, c'est une revolution, c'est une innovation.

Ne pas oublier qu'apple a fait brevetter ce système, ce qui veut peut-être dire que seul apple pourra equiper ses souris de cette "molette du futur" ! Ce qui serait très bon pour l'image de la marque


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Août 2005)

Elle est bien, mais hors de prix 55 euro dsl je prefere ma souris optique noir avec la molette translucide eclairée par un douce lumiere bleu pour 7,90euro


----------



## Cricri (3 Août 2005)

Do you want to see it?

http://web1.delivery.asif786.com/macTV/media/h.264/2005/august/mightymouse-videoreview-macTV.mov


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Do you want to see it?
> 
> http://web1.delivery.asif786.com/macTV/media/h.264/2005/august/mightymouse-videoreview-macTV.mov



Pas possible... Mais c'est la vidéo dont le lien est indiqué sur la page précédente !


----------



## ARKHAON (3 Août 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bien, mais hors de prix 55 euro dsl je prefere ma souris optique noir avec la molette translucide eclairée par un douce lumiere bleu pour 7,90euro


 
Normal qu'elle soit cher (quoique...) toute nouvelle techno lancée coûte cher au debut... Ca devrait vite baisser... 

Mais c'est calir qu'en attendant moi aussi je garde ma souris, qui me convient parfaitement


----------



## Manu (3 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'elle sera livrée avec les macs neufs des maintenant
> 
> manquerait plus que ça qu'elle soit po livrée avec  !!!! :rateau:



Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la souris par défaut livré avec les macs dorénavant


----------



## Cricri (3 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible... Mais c'est la vidéo dont le lien est indiqué sur la page précédente !



Tu veux quoi? Que je lise tous les posts. Et pis quoi encore?


----------



## Pierrou (3 Août 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la souris par défaut livré avec les macs dorénavant


Ben si c'est pas le cas c'est vraiment des chiens !!!!


----------



## romaing34 (3 Août 2005)

Euh cette super révolution de molette là, ça me rappelle quand même assez l'espèce de petite pastille (mini-joystick) encastré entre les touches du clavier de mon vieux portable Toshiba. Ce dispositif permettait de déplacer le curseur de la souris dans toutes les directions.

Je suis le seul à ne pas trouver ça révolutionnaire ???


----------



## Pierrou (3 Août 2005)

Bien dit romain


----------



## ARKHAON (3 Août 2005)

romaing34 a dit:
			
		

> Euh cette super révolution de molette là, ça me rappelle quand même assez l'espèce de petite pastille (mini-joystick) encastré entre les touches du clavier de mon vieux portable Toshiba. Ce dispositif permettait de déplacer le curseur de la souris dans toutes les directions.
> 
> Je suis le seul à ne pas trouver ça révolutionnaire ???


 
Sauf que là c'est pas pour deplacer le curseur de la souris, c'est pour se deplacer dans une fenêtre ou une image, à l'instar d'une molette, sauf que c'est 360°... Donc c'est revolutionnaire et ca n'a rien à voir avec la petite boule des portables Toshiba. 

Je connais pas mal de graphistes qui sont très emballés par cette nouvelle techno, et je les comprends.


----------



## brome (3 Août 2005)

ARKHAON a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, horizontal et vertical... Mais pas diagonale et pas 360°...


Ben si.


> Donc oui, c'est une revolution, c'est une innovation.


Ben non.


----------



## ARKHAON (3 Août 2005)

Les références de ta souris, please ? :mouais:
Parce que jamais entendu parler (et je n'etais apparement pas le seul), que je suis curieux, et que surtout je ne trouve rien de tel sur google...


----------



## iota (3 Août 2005)

_*Erreur* - Message à supprimer (si un modo passe dans le coin )
_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

ARKHAON a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas mal de graphistes qui sont très emballés par cette nouvelle techno, et je les comprends.



Ah bon ? Sur la liste Indesign c'est à peine si on ne m'a pas envoyé bouler quand j'en ai parlé.

EDIT pour la navigation pourquoi pas mais pour les cadres on préfère déplacer par incréments, avec le clavier.


----------



## saturnin (3 Août 2005)

Je suis peut etre une "fashion victim" mais ya un problème avec cette souris : je la trouve laide.


----------



## titigrou (3 Août 2005)

Elle est jolie on peut pas dire le contraire... mais bon c'est plus un gadget... peut etre une première impression, j'en dirai plus quand je l'aurai essayé à la fnac de bordeaux!


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Do you want to see it?
> 
> http://web1.delivery.asif786.com/macTV/media/h.264/2005/august/mightymouse-videoreview-macTV.mov



Interressant cette video.   

une chose est sûre : 
cette nouvelle souris ne vaut en aucun cas le design de la Pro Mouse.  :love:


----------



## Manu (3 Août 2005)

romaing34 a dit:
			
		

> Euh cette super révolution de molette là, ça me rappelle quand même assez l'espèce de petite pastille (mini-joystick) encastré entre les touches du clavier de mon vieux portable Toshiba. Ce dispositif permettait de déplacer le curseur de la souris dans toutes les directions.
> 
> Je suis le seul à ne pas trouver ça révolutionnaire ???



C'est pas parce qu'un dispositif permet de déplacer un curseur dans tous les sens que c'est identique à la mighty mouse. utilises donc la souris d'Aple et dis moi si ton truc machin de toshiba permet de faire la même chose. Le dispositif click droit ou gauche uniquement par detection de la position des doigts tu l'as vu sur une souris? La possibilité de scroller hosrizontalement -verticalement et même les deux à la fois pour parcourir un document dans tous ses recoins t'as une souris qui te permet de le faire? 

Et puis une dernière chose, avant de tirer des conclusions, il vaut peut être mieux  l'utiliser et se faire une opinion, ou alors bien ire les specs. Il me semble quand même que à défaut d'être révolutionnaire,  cette souris a pas mal d'innovations. On en attendait pas moins de la firme de Cupertino.... comme d'habitude.


----------



## romaing34 (3 Août 2005)

C'est moins beau mais pour le 360° il semble qu'il y avait ça :
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/CH/FR,CRID=2150,contentid=5006,detail=2

Quoi de mauvaise foi, moi lol  

Je n'essaye pas à tout va de casser cette souris, c'est une bonne idée d'Apple de combiner des technologies existantes dans un de ses produits.

Mais arrêtez simplement de crier au génie ou à la révolution pour ça : ne nous leurons, elle aurait été si géniale que ça cette souris elle serait pas sortie à l'improviste un mardi, mais aurait été révélée lors d'un évènement Apple d'envergure type Apple Expo.


----------



## Tangi (3 Août 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas parce qu'un dispositif permet de déplacer un curseur dans tous les sens que c'est identique à la mighty mouse. utilises donc la souris d'Aple et dis moi si ton truc machin de toshiba permet de faire la même chose. Le dispositif click droit ou gauche uniquement par detection de la position des doigts tu l'as vu sur une souris? La possibilité de scroller hosrizontalement -verticalement et même les deux à la fois pour parcourir un document dans tous ses recoins t'as une souris qui te permet de le faire?
> 
> Et puis une dernière chose, avant de tirer des conclusions, il vaut peut être mieux  l'utiliser et se faire une opinion, ou alors bien ire les specs. Il me semble quand même que à défaut d'être révolutionnaire,  cette souris a pas mal d'innovations. On en attendait pas moins de la firme de Cupertino.... comme d'habitude.


Absolument d'accord avec toi...


----------



## Manu (3 Août 2005)

romaing34 a dit:
			
		

> C'est moins beau mais pour le 360° il semble qu'il y avait ça :
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/CH/FR,CRID=2150,contentid=5006,detail=2
> 
> .



Franchement les mots design et sobrieté sont inconnus chez eux. Moi, sans utiliser cette souris, rien qu'en la regardant avec ces tas de boutons de tailles diverses, ça sent l'hyper compliqué. Enfin on dit bien que les gouts et les couleurs ne se discutent peut être pas mais quand même!


----------



## jeromemac (3 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais OK c'est design, surement ergonomlque et tout .....
> Mais vous avez vu le prix ?????    :rateau:
> je demande à voir.... :mouais:




tu trouve que c'est chere... rahahahahha...


MonsieurPrix.com 

hohohoohhoho


----------



## romaing34 (3 Août 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Franchement les mots design et sobrieté sont inconnus chez eux. Moi, sans utiliser cette souris, rien qu'en la regardant avec ces tas de boutons de tailles diverses, ça sent l'hyper compliqué. Enfin on dit bien que les gouts et les couleurs ne se discutent peut être pas mais quand même!



Oui mais dans l'absolu (mode mauvaise foi ON) Apple ils ont juste diminué la boule (mode mauvaise foi OFF).

PS : quelqu'un a des infos sur le clic droit avec la Mighty mouse ? Paraît qu'il faut lever le doigt gauche de la souris avant de faire un clic droit, sinon la souris prend ça comme un clic gauche ?!?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Août 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Franchement les mots design et sobrieté sont inconnus chez eux. Moi, sans utiliser cette souris, rien qu'en la regardant avec ces tas de boutons de tailles diverses, ça sent l'hyper compliqué. Enfin on dit bien que les gouts et les couleurs ne se discutent peut être pas mais quand même!


 Je suis assez d'accord, même si le modèle linké par romain est certainement l'un des plus laid de la gamme... Personnellement, je trouve qu'il n'y a juste pas de concurrent au design des souris Apple bien que la dernière me plaise moins que la Wireless Mouse (je ne l'ai pas vue en vrai cependant).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Franchement les mots design et sobrieté sont inconnus chez eux.



Les enfants, je vous aurai prévenu : j'en connais un, s'il vous surprend à dire du mal de Logitech, il va bannir tout le monde !


----------



## jeromemac (3 Août 2005)

romaing34 a dit:
			
		

> Euh cette super révolution de molette là, ça me rappelle quand même assez l'espèce de petite pastille (mini-joystick) encastré entre les touches du clavier de mon vieux portable Toshiba. Ce dispositif permettait de déplacer le curseur de la souris dans toutes les directions.
> 
> Je suis le seul à ne pas trouver ça révolutionnaire ???



perso c'est pas revolutionnaire mais personne ne l'a jamais fait... sur une SOURIS ... pas sur un portable, casque, fesse de mon chat...    une souris avec ça, cela n'existe tout simplement pas, à part si on m'en fait voir une... 
voila donc utilise le terme que tu veu, mais c'est juste quelquechose que personne n'a jamais fait, pour le moment, car maintenant je te paris que plein de constructeur, comme d'hab, vont suivre le mouvement


----------



## brome (3 Août 2005)

ARKHAON a dit:
			
		

> Les références de ta souris, please ? :mouais:
> Parce que jamais entendu parler (et je n'etais apparement pas le seul), que je suis curieux, et que surtout je ne trouve rien de tel sur google...


Coup de chance, j'avais gardé la boite.

Je n'ai que le nom de la souris : "mini-souris optique", de marque Auchan. Pas d'autre référence visible sur la boite.

Voici une photo d'un détail de la boite, montrant la souris et sa boule multi-directionnelle.

A noter que sous Windows, la boule est utilisable soit pour scroller à travers les documents comme le fait la Mighty Mouse d'Apple, soit comme un trackball pour déplacer le pointeur souris.

Pour 24,90 ¤, chez Auchan donc.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2005)

Heureusement nous avons l'avis éclairé de jeromemac pour remonter un peu le niveau du fil. Non mais vous vous êtes lu quand vous avez bu.


----------



## huexley (3 Août 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Coup de chance, j'avais gardé la boite.
> 
> Je n'ai que le nom de la souris : "mini-souris optique", de marque Auchan. Pas d'autre référence visible sur la boite.
> 
> Voici une photo d'un détail de la boite, montrant la souris et sa boule multi-directionnelle.



 alors la chapeau ! apple grillé par auchan :love: c est juste drole en l'état > cood boolage obligé 


Si tu as l occasion de revoir en vrai la souris tu as des infos sur le constructeur ? Modele ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

N'empêche qu'Apple garde le cap : il n'y a toujours qu'un seul bouton visible sur le dessus de la souris...

Effectivement, rien de neuf, mais personne n'avait réussi cette synthèse. Au final, l'engin me semble un peu gros mais je jugerai sur pièce dans quelques joiurs si je me suis fait avoir ou non, en tous cas, la perspective de pouvoir naviguer plus facilement dans l'édition PDF du Monde m'enchante.


----------



## Manu (3 Août 2005)

Il me semble tout de même que pour comparer deux produits technlogiques, A défaut de les utiliser les deux, il faut donc se baser sur TOUTES leurs specs respectives. C'est pas la présence d'un bouton qui fait que les souris sont identiques fonctionnellement.
Par exemple la detection click droit ou gauche par simple position du doigt la souris  d'auchan le fait?


----------



## huexley (3 Août 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple la detection click droit ou gauche par simple position du doigt la souris  d'auchan le fait?



Ils ont pas du trouver nécéssaire d'implémenter cette fonction, ils ont du faire une étude et s'appercevoir que la majorité de leurs utilisateurs avaient un index ET un majeur ! Qui plus est indépendant !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont pas du trouver nécéssaire d'implémenter cette fonction, ils ont du faire une étude et s'appercevoir que la majorité de leurs utilisateurs avaient un index ET un majeur ! Qui plus est indépendant !



Heu, HS, pour nous vendre des pots de pâte à tartiner de 20 litres et des seaux de Pop corn ils n'ont pas du réfléchir longtemps non plus.


----------



## brome (3 Août 2005)

Attention Manu, je n'essaie absolument pas de comparer la souris Auchan avec la Mighty Mouse, ça n'est absolument pas le but !

Je voulais juste montrer qu'Apple n'était pas le premier à fabriquer une souris comportant une boule de scrolling multi-directionnelle.


----------



## averell (3 Août 2005)

Je trouve qu'en général les souris Apple sont «design», mais pas toujours très solides (mis à part les modèles «tanks allemands» des années 80  ), manquent de fonctionnalité (persévérer avec un seul bouton sous OS X...), et chères (sans même tenir compte du rapport qualité/prix).

Dès que j'achète une nouvelle machine (une à deux par an -> j'ai une famille nombreuse et un Mac au bureau), je remplace systématiquement la souris d'origine par une Logitech, celle d'origine restant intacte pour la revente du bestiau.


----------



## Manu (3 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont pas du trouver nécéssaire d'implémenter cette fonction, ils ont du faire une étude et s'appercevoir que la majorité de leurs utilisateurs avaient un index ET un majeur ! Qui plus est indépendant !



Huexley, là il me semble c'est pas une question de fonction. C'est une question de design et de technologie. les autres souris proposent deux boutons bien distincts pour le click droit et gauche, là où la mighty n'en propose aucun. Le tout se faisant par detection sensitive. c'est dans la même philisophie que la molette de l'iPod. A l'usage on s'en rend compte et on se dit comment n'y a-t-on pas pensé plus tôt.


----------



## Fulvio (3 Août 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> tu trouve que c'est chere... rahahahahha...
> 
> 
> MonsieurPrix.com
> ...



Ouah ! 

Y a rien à faire, t'es trop fort, jeromemac. T'arriveras toujours à me surprendre


----------



## jeromemac (3 Août 2005)

bon ben mea culpa ça existe ailleur:

http://www.trust.fr/products/product.aspx?artnr=12787

a priori ça fait la meme chose pour la boule, en fait y'a que le taille... c'est toujours des grosses baboule, on a l'impression qui ont voulu garder la boule qu'il y'avait en dessous mais pour la mettre dessus :rateau: 

sinon pour le clique tactile ça existe ailleur??


----------



## jeromemac (3 Août 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouah !
> 
> Y a rien à faire, t'es trop fort, jeromemac. T'arriveras toujours à me surprendre



on fait ce qu'on peut .... héhéhéh

11 bouton qui dit mieux ??


----------



## Tangi (3 Août 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> on fait ce qu'on peut .... héhéhéh
> 
> 11 bouton qui dit mieux ??


Ben sinon y a ça, qui avec ceci peut véritablement faire des merveilles....

115 boutons, qui dans bien des cas peuvent remplacer l'usage de la souris !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ...

...


----------



## jeromemac (3 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ben sinon y a ça, qui avec ceci peut véritablement faire des merveilles....
> 
> 115 boutons, qui dans bien des cas peuvent remplacer l'usage de la souris !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ...
> 
> ...


----------



## corbuu (4 Août 2005)

lamentable qu'elle ne soit pas en bluetooth... 
A l'heure du sans fil... je n'en reviens pas qu'apple fasse une souris si merveilleuse... avec fil uniquement


----------



## Bilbo (4 Août 2005)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> lamentable qu'elle ne soit pas en bluetooth...
> A l'heure du sans fil... je n'en reviens pas qu'apple fasse une souris si merveilleuse... avec fil uniquement


Salut corbuu.  Tu passes assez rarement pour que j'aie le plaisir de te lire, j'en regrette presque de ne pas être d'accord avec toi.  Mais bon, on est polémiste ou on ne l'est pas. 

Le sans fil est à mon avis une mode qui est un non-sens, une perte du sens commun, pas moins. Qui a été ennuyé par le fil de sa souris, qui ? Vous me direz "Et alors, si on peut s'en passer." J'accepterais la remarque si le sans fil ne générait pas autant de déchets (je parle des piles, bien sûr). J'ajouterai que les souris filaires ont à mes yeux l'immense avantage d'être plus fiables. Pour tout dire, je crois que seuls ceux qui ont des portables et qui bossent en voyageant peuvent justifier l'usage des mulots sans fil. 

À+


----------



## romaing34 (4 Août 2005)

Surtout que pour le coup, la faible longueur du fil de cette souris semble la proscrire pour les possesseurs d'iBook droitiers (connecteurs USB sur la tranche gauche de la machine). D'où l'utilité du bluetooth.

PS : commander iTunes où le lecteur DVD depuis sa souris sans fil sur la table de chevet pendant qu'on utilise la sortie TV, quand on est flemmard comme moi on l'apprécie le sans fil lol.


----------



## kitetrip (4 Août 2005)

Bah à mon avi, beaucoup aiment les souris avec fils car ils n'en sentent tout simplement pas l'utilité !

Sinon pour en revenir à cette Might Mouse, je la trouve géniale franchement une souris deux boutons avec une super molette et le tout made in Apple, ça fait longtemps qu'on l'attendait  

Par contre au niveau du prix je trouve ça excessif mais celà se situe au niveau de la concurrence !

Je ne sais toujours pas si elle est livrée de série sur les Macs...


----------



## chupastar (4 Août 2005)

romaing34 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que pour le coup, la faible longueur du fil de cette souris semble la proscrire pour les possesseurs d'iBook droitiers (connecteurs USB sur la tranche gauche de la machine). D'où l'utilité du bluetooth.
> 
> PS : commander iTunes où le lecteur DVD depuis sa souris sans fil sur la table de chevet pendant qu'on utilise la sortie TV, quand on est flemmard comme moi on l'apprécie le sans fil lol.




J'ai une petite souris de marque Génius, elle a un fil assez court, à vu d'½il je dirais 70cm, mais je ne suis pas allé mesurer.

Ca ne me pose pas de pb avec mon iBook en étant droitier...


----------



## ederntal (4 Août 2005)

l'ibook ne fait pas 60cm de large... ça devrai passer nikel...


----------



## minime (4 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'elle sera livrée avec les macs neufs des maintenant. manquerait plus que ça qu'elle soit po livrée avec  !!!! :rateau:



Pour l'instant elle n'est pas livrée avec les machines vendues sur l'applestore et elle ne fait même pas partie des options disponibles, sauf dans le cas du Mac mini sur le store US (option clavier Apple filaire + Mighty Mouse pour 78$).


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le sans fil est à mon avis une mode qui est un non-sens, une perte du sens commun, pas moins. Qui a été ennuyé par le fil de sa souris, qui ? Vous me direz "Et alors, si on peut s'en passer." J'accepterais la remarque si le sans fil ne générait pas autant de déchets (je parle des piles, bien sûr). J'ajouterai que les souris filaires ont à mes yeux l'immense avantage d'être plus fiables. Pour tout dire, je crois que seuls ceux qui ont des portables et qui bossent en voyageant peuvent justifier l'usage des mulots sans fil.
> 
> À+



J'ai pris l'habitude à ce que plus aucun fil ne se trouve à l'avant de mon iMac.  Quoi je suis maniaque.  Je ne vais quand même pas briser cet équilibre. 







Mais ton raisonnement se tient, le sans fil est dans ce cas plus esthétique qu'autre chose. Etant donné que je n'utilise pas mon Mac à titre professionnel (malheureusement) je ne rencontre pas vraiment l'inconvénient des souris sans fil. Concernant les piles, je te rappelle que je suis suisse, et que les piles ne partent pas à la poubelle, mais au recyclage.


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2005)

romaing34 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que pour le coup, la faible longueur du fil de cette souris semble la proscrire pour les possesseurs d'iBook droitiers (connecteurs USB sur la tranche gauche de la machine). D'où l'utilité du bluetooth.....lol.


 
Ben c'est à mon avis la raison pour laquelle Apple insiste autant sur le fait que cette souris peut être utilisée indiféremment par un droitier ou un gaucher (message subliminal: apprenez à utiliser votre souris de la main gauche!)


----------



## nicogala (4 Août 2005)

romaing34 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que pour le coup, la faible longueur du fil de cette souris semble la proscrire pour les possesseurs d'iBook droitiers


Juste comme ça... toutes les souris ApplePro Mouse (blanches du moins) ont la même longueur de fil de 70cm environ... logique car destinées à être branchées au clavier et non à l'arrière de l'UC d'un pc


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Juste comme ça... toutes les souris ApplePro Mouse (blanches du moins) ont la même longueur de fil de 70cm environ... logique car destinées à être branchées au clavier et non à l'arrière de l'UC d'un pc


 
Ben oui mais les pôvres qui ont cru bon d'acheter un iMac G5 avec clavier et souris bluetooth, si ils ont envie de cette "Super Raton", il va leur falloir la brancher à l'arrière de l'UC de l'iMac (sauf à acheter en plus un nouveau clavier filaire usb...)


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris l'habitude à ce que plus aucun fil ne se trouve à l'avant de mon iMac.  Quoi je suis maniaque.  Je ne vais quand même pas briser cet équilibre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Il est tip top ce bureau! T'es pas suisse pour rien toi!


----------



## corbuu (4 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Salut corbuu.  Tu passes assez rarement pour que j'aie le plaisir de te lire, j'en regrette presque de ne pas être d'accord avec toi.  Mais bon, on est polémiste ou on ne l'est pas.
> 
> Le sans fil est à mon avis une mode qui est un non-sens, une perte du sens commun, pas moins. Qui a été ennuyé par le fil de sa souris, qui ? Vous me direz "Et alors, si on peut s'en passer." J'accepterais la remarque si le sans fil ne générait pas autant de déchets (je parle des piles, bien sûr). J'ajouterai que les souris filaires ont à mes yeux l'immense avantage d'être plus fiables. Pour tout dire, je crois que seuls ceux qui ont des portables et qui bossent en voyageant peuvent justifier l'usage des mulots sans fil.
> 
> À+



salut bilbo
merci de ton explication qui me vaut de te répondre plus en précision...
J'ai depuis un an la souris mac bluetooth, je n'ai jamais eut aucun probleme, mais vraiment aucun. J'ouvres mon ordi qui est en vieille, hop il la reconnait et je travaille. C'est un peu pour cela d'ailleurs que j'ai acheté ce nouveau powerbook avec Bluetooth integré, de facon à eviter tout fil génant quand on se deplace regulierement ou quand je travaille sur de petits bureaux/surfaces. 

La question des déchêts est également à mon sens une fausse excuse. Moi aussi je suis attaché à l'environnement et j'y fait très attention mais de là à acheter une souris avec fil plutot qu'une sans fil, il y a un fossé.

Je remarque egalement que tu est utilisateur d'ordi fixe à l'inverse de moi qui suis en portable uniquement. Cela explique plus ton opinion et j'avoue que si je serait équipé d'un fixe mac la question du sans fil souris serait moins importante pour moi.

Dernier point;
J'ai bien évidemment pas eut le temps de lire les 40 pages sur ce thread mais je m'interroge particulierement sur le pourquoi de ce choix du avec fil pour la souris par Apple. Pourquoi ne pas avoir proposé une sans fil et une avec fil ? La technologie integrée à cette nouvelle souris demande -t-elle trop de puissance pour passer par bluetooth ? C'est bien Apple qui à popularisé le Bluetooth n'est-ce pas ? 

Enfin bon, je ne vais surtout pas révolutionner le monde mais je voulai juste ajouter une pointe de deception dans ce nouveau produit qui je l'avoue est magnifique autrement...


----------



## ederntal (4 Août 2005)

Vous parlez tous de piles a jetter... mais pourquoi ne parlez vous pas des piles rechargeables ????


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Vous parlez tous de piles a jetter... mais pourquoi ne parlez vous pas des piles rechargeables ????


 
non j'en ai parlé.

personnellement ma souris Apple BT (au choix), 
- consomme un jeu de piles par mois (pas très écolo et couteux)
ou
- décharge un jeu de batteries rechargeables 2300 mAh tous les 15 jours (à l'usage c'est un peu plus écolo, moins couteux... mais quand même pénible surtout que la fin de la décharge est hyper rapide: quand le Mac signale que la puissance est faible, je suis à peu près sûr que dans les 5 minutes il va m'afficher "Connection Lost")


Cela dit, je l'aime bien ma souris BT et j'aimerais bien une MightyMouse à dent bleue (en BTv2 qui est réputé être moins gourmand en énergie) pour mon futur nouveau iMac G5 équipé bluetooth v2.... (j'ai toujours eu horreur des fils qui courrent partout!)


----------



## huexley (4 Août 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Vous parlez tous de piles a jetter... mais pourquoi ne parlez vous pas des piles rechargeables ????



Faudrait rajouter une autre boule "dessosu" pour servir de dynamo 


> concernant les fils de souris :/ j'ai eu une logitech liaison radio et c etais un cauchemar en terme de perte de connexion de la souris, puis j'ai eu une grosse (ENORME) souris BT de chez M$ et ca me rendait fou ! j'étais parfois obliger de rebooter pour retrouver la souris :/

La j'ai une razer avec un fil immense et j'en suis plus que ravi pas de déco / legere et pas de piles/accu  - Certes je suis peut etre un peu vieux jeu  mais bon je le vis bien ^^  (reste a essayer la MX1000)


Sinon je devrais pouvoir essayer le super-mulot dans l aprem ou demain


----------



## shtroumfignou (4 Août 2005)

Hello tout le monde !!
Mighty mouse déjà reçu !!C'est vraiment du vite fais ca !!
Quelques commentaires bientôt....


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait rajouter une autre boule "dessous" pour servir de dynamo
> 
> ...


 
Génial! Une souris qui recharge ses batteries en utilisant le déplacement que lui impose son utilisateur...

Tu devrais déposer le brevet tout de suite!

(tiens au fait au passage, ça me fait penser à une idée que j'avais eu pour les portables, consistant à utiliser la chaleur dégagée par le processeur pour la convertir en électricité, ce qui a le double mérite de refroidir la bête et de recharger partiellement les batteries)


----------



## nicogala (4 Août 2005)

Tenez, une petite réflexion comme ça, juste en passant... une boule pour naviguer à 360°... ça ferait pas bon ménage avec une interface graphique 3D ça ???    (genre l'explorateur de cd de Sun ...) ... non, rien... sûrement une fausse idée...


----------



## shtroumfignou (4 Août 2005)

Bon voila je post un commentaire à chaud après une dizaine de minutes d'utilisation :

Je ne vais pas m'étendre sur les détails du fonctionnement des différents clicks ,il y a déjà ce qu'il faut sur le net.Je rajoute donc les détails que je n'ai pas relevé dans ces test :

-le click latéral est assez sensible et plutôt pénible à utiliser au premier abord ,mais aucun risque de fausse manipulation losque l'on "décolle" la souris pour faire un bond ,les boutons latéraux étant désactivé lorsque celle-ci ne touche plus le tapis.

-La molette fonctionne à merveille ,mais est vraiment très sensible aussi ,les gamers fan de FPS ne devront surtout pas prendre cette souris ,le click molette faisant systématiquement tourner un peu la "boulette" ,je vous explique pas la paigaille!!(tester sur SOF 2)

-Les petits sons émis par la souris ne sont vraiment pas choquants ,parfaite imitation d'une mécanique traditionnelle en moins fort.

-Le différenciation click droit et gauche est parfaite

Voilà qq détails suplémentaires ,si vous avez des questions avant achats n'hésitez pas ,je peu faire qq essais ...

PS:courte vidéo de la mighty mettant en évidence les sons et la désactivation des boutons latéraux


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

Tu fais ça si doucement et avec tant d'amour sur la vidéo  schtroumpfignou :love:
C'est pas un godemichet que t'as reçu plutot ??? :rateau:


----------



## Caster (4 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Je la trouve moins jolie que les Apple Mouse Pro (les noires ou les blanches)




côté esthétique, je sui sd'accord avec toi ..... elle est pas mal, mais Apple a déjà fait mieux. Par contre côté technique, j'attends de l'avoir sous la main


----------



## Caster (4 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais ça si doucement et avec tant d'amour sur la vidéo  schtroumpfignou :love:
> C'est pas un godemichet que t'as reçu plutot ??? :rateau:



je pense qu'il a bien reçu la nouvelle souris .... mais qu'il s'est trompé d'usage  :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (4 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais ça si doucement et avec tant d'amour sur la vidéo  schtroumpfignou :love:
> C'est pas un godemichet que t'as reçu plutot ??? :rateau:



De l'anglais "mighty" qui signifie "puissant"...  :rateau:


----------



## brome (4 Août 2005)

J'ai une question pour toi, shtroumfignou, si tu veux bien.  

Quand j'utilise une souris, je la tiens généralement de maniére à avoir l'index sur le bouton gauche et le majeur sur le bouton droit (ou l'inverse si je la tiens de la main gauche, bien sur).

D'où ma question : avec une mighty mouse, pourrais-je faire un clic droit avec le majeur, sans avoir à soulever l'index de la partie gauche de la coque ?

Merci !


----------



## shtroumfignou (4 Août 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question pour toi, shtroumfignou, si tu veux bien.
> 
> Quand j'utilise une souris, je la tiens généralement de maniére à avoir l'index sur le bouton gauche et le majeur sur le bouton droit (ou l'inverse si je la tiens de la main gauche, bien sur).
> 
> ...



Non
Je viens de faire l'essai pour un droitier,pour le clic gauche ,on peut laisser les deux doigts sur la souris ,*par contre pour le clic droit il est impératif de lever l'index*.En fait ,pour le clic principal (gauche donc) on peut même carrémment y aller franchement sur toute la partie avant ,avec les deux doigt.

-Je rajoute un petit détail sur la MM :La "molette" a un pas vraiment très fin qui rend son utilisation très fluide et agréable .


Sinon pour les commentaires précédents ,oui j'ai une relation charnelle avec ma mighty et son petit téton tout délicat lol :love:


----------



## huexley (4 Août 2005)

>> Remy pour le clavier IBM en a un brevet pour les portable qui consiste a ce que chaque touche du clavier contienne un mini électro aimant et que la frappe du clavier entretienne la charge


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> >> Remy pour le clavier IBM en a un brevet pour les portable qui consiste a ce que chaque touche du clavier contienne un mini électro aimant et que la frappe du clavier entretienne la charge


*
J'ignorais. Merci de l'info 

Ce brevet IBM ajouté à mon idée (que je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire breveter) de conversion de la chaleur dégagée et on va avoir des portables qui n'auront plus besoin de chargeur!


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

À quand le powerbook avec une sonde anale en firewire pour l'alim de la batterie :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> À quand le powerbook avec une sonde anale en firewire pour l'alim de la batterie :rateau:


 
avec une pile à combustible convertissant le méthane en CO2 + H2O avec production d'électricité.... c'est une autre idée. Merci!


----------



## heliotrope (4 Août 2005)

Je viens de recevoir la mienne
un détail mais tout de même à signaler le logiciel de gestion demande 152 Mo d'espace disque !!!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

putain sont malades ?????!!!!!


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2005)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir la mienne
> un détail mais tout de même à signaler le logiciel de gestion demande 152 Mo d'espace disque !!!!!!


 
Parfois l'info d'espace nécessaire à l'install qu'affiche l'installeur, est assez folklorique. Il faudrait regarder l'espace disponible sur le disque AVANt puis APRES l'install pour voir si il copie effectivement 152 Mo de données

(autre solution ouvrir le package d'installation avec Pacifist pour inspecter son contenu)

Peut-être sont-ce les fichiers de Visualisation de l'Aide qui comportent des videos volumineuse de l'utilisation optimale de SuperRaton (voire un épisode inédit du dessin animé!)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir la mienne
> un détail mais tout de même à signaler le logiciel de gestion demande 152 Mo d'espace disque !!!!!!



Cherche bien. Il y a sûrement un super-didacticiel pour Jacques Chirac.


----------



## heliotrope (4 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Parfois l'info d'espace nécessaire à l'install qu'affiche l'installeur, est assez folklorique. Il faudrait regarder l'espace disponible sur le disque AVANt puis APRES l'install pour voir si il copie effectivement 152 Mo de données
> 
> (autre solution ouvrir le package d'installation avec Pacifist pour inspecter son contenu)
> 
> Peut-être sont-ce les fichiers de Visualisation de l'Aide qui comportent des videos volumineuse de l'utilisation optimale de SuperRaton (voire un épisode inédit du dessin animé!)



Bien vu rémy , le paquet pèse en réalité (mais tout de même) 50 Mo

Par contre je dois dire que ma première impression n'est pas bonne 
L'utilisation n'est pas intuitive en tout cas en ce qui concerne le clic droit, c'est ennuyeux d'avoir à acquérir un nouveau réflexe pour utiliser une souris (ici lever l'index)


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2005)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu rémy , le paquet pèse en réalité (mais tout de même) 50 Mo
> ...


 
Ce qui n'est pas incompatible alors avec 132 Mo à installer (après décompression....)

As-tu un utilitaire comme Pacifist pour ouvrir ce Paquet et voir ce qu'il comporte de si volumineux... ou éventuellement lance l'Aide Mac et regardes si il n'y aurait pas une aide spécifique MIghtyMouse avec des videos....


----------



## je@nnot (4 Août 2005)

Alors non c'est sur y'a rien de révolutionnaire car si on cherche du révolutionnaire y'a des milliard de systeme révolutionnaire de saisi.

Déception: elle fait du bruit: alors c'est sur c'est bien de savoir que le click est éffectué mais je trouve ça débile, inutile et ENERVANT.

Mise à part ces deux points: 1 je vais l'acheter dès que possible. 2 Apple me fais plaisir car elle est belle et avec un systeme de scroll (tout ce que j'attendais) 3 Je serrais rester avec la mienne voir acheter une mono bouton mais jamais acheter les ragondins musqué multi boutons. (et pourtant je ne suis pas maniaque comme certain ici ;-) )

Théorie sur le fil: Apple comme d'habitude a sorti un produit introuvable ailleurs, donc qui se vends bien. Apple test la demande (petite societe donc peut facilement integrer un modele bluetooth rapidement si ça s'avère utile) . Apple rentabilise cette souris car ne lui revenant pas chers et vendu un bon prix. (quel aurait était le prix de la même en BT ?????). On rentabilise, on fait des profits et une fois qu'il y'a un petit ralentissement on l'a mets d'office avec les macs et en option la même en bluetooth. Comme d'habitude ils sorte un nouveau produit quand celui existant est rentabilisé. Regardez l'ibook s'est (peu de gens on attendu la maj et tous les switcher achètent des ibook 12") toujours bien vendu et ils ont plutôt bien retabilisé ce modèle et l'on changé au dernier moment. Bref une logique simple et qui est indépendante de la concurence car ils sont les seuls sur leur marché. Le problème de cette logique c'est quand ils ne sont pas fourni en processeurs plus rapide: Qui achèterait un powerbook 12" aujourdh'ui ?

A moins qu'ils ne peuvent pas mettre "leur" technologie dans une souris BT ?

Wait and see.


----------



## heliotrope (4 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui n'est pas incompatible alors avec 132 Mo à installer (après décompression....)
> 
> As-tu un utilitaire comme Pacifist pour ouvrir ce Paquet et voir ce qu'il comporte de si volumineux... ou éventuellement lance l'Aide Mac et regardes si il n'y aurait pas une aide spécifique MIghtyMouse avec des videos....



J'ai utilisé la foction afficher le contenu paquet(menu contextuelle)

et voici ce que l'on y trouve


----------



## nicogala (4 Août 2005)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Déception: elle fait du bruit: alors c'est sur c'est bien de savoir que le click est éffectué mais je trouve ça débile, inutile et ENERVANT.


Si elle venait à se généraliser (c-à-d livrée de série avec les Macs de bureau) ça ne m'étonnerait pas de voir fleurir un ou deux drivers alternatifs te permettant notement d'activer ou désactiver le son... voire même tout simplement dans les versions ultérieures du driver officiel... à ce sujet vous pouvez toujours leur faire savoir vos envies aux gens d'Apple hein... 



			
				je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Wait and see.


Comme tu dis


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2005)

Pacifist permettrait d'ouvrir le paquet et afficherait le contenu de ce gros Archive.pax.gz..... c'est dans cette archive compressée que se trouvent les gros fichiers...


----------



## archi (4 Août 2005)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir la mienne
> un détail mais tout de même à signaler le logiciel de gestion demande 152 Mo d'espace disque !!!!!!


 
Petite question: t'as commandé quand? 

Et puis: 
- D'où vient-elle? 
- Combien de temps depuis "Shipped"? 
- Livrée par TNT? :rateau: 

Voilà, c'est tout.   

Merci


----------



## shtroumfignou (4 Août 2005)

archi a dit:
			
		

> Petite question: t'as commandé quand?
> 
> Et puis:
> - D'où vient-elle?
> ...



Je me permais de répondre :
- D'où vient-elle? : cork
- Combien de temps depuis "Shipped"? :commandée mardi soir ,arrivée ce matin (jeudi) 11H30 !!
- Livrée par TNT? : Flextronics puis TNT


----------



## archi (4 Août 2005)

Merci...
donc moi c'est pour demain!


----------



## heliotrope (4 Août 2005)

Voilà le résultats avec pacifist






c'est bien l'aide qui compte pour la majeure partie du poids

@archi
même délai que ceux annoncés par shtroumfignou

@ shtroumfignou
que penses-tu de la dureté des boutons latéraux, je trouve que le déclenchement demande un effort déagréable
Depuis que j'utilise cette souris, j'ai presque mal à l'avant bras


----------



## shtroumfignou (4 Août 2005)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> @ shtroumfignou
> que penses-tu de la dureté des boutons latéraux, je trouve que le déclenchement demande un effort déagréable
> Depuis que j'utilise cette souris, j'ai presque mal à l'avant bras




C'est vrai qu'il faut s'y faire à ces boutons  .
En fait je pense qu'il ne faut pas chercher à les presser entre son pouce et l'annulaire ,mais plutôt presser le bouton sous le pouce en maintenant la souris avec son annulaire :mouais: ... je sais pas si tu vois !!
Enfin perso c'est ce que je fais et mon doute quant à l'ergonomie des ces boutons à disparu ,après chacun sa façon de tenir sa souris ..
Le truc maintenant c'est de configurer tout ça d'une façon optimal.A voir avec le temps ,j'ai jamais eu autant de boutons entre les doigts !!


----------



## Cricri (4 Août 2005)

A la demande de DocEvil j'ai pris de mon temps pour tout relire et je n'ai pas trouvé ça
http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/hardware/dissect.ars
J'ai pu me tromper ?


----------



## Bilbo (4 Août 2005)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je dois dire que ma première impression n'est pas bonne
> L'utilisation n'est pas intuitive en tout cas en ce qui concerne le clic droit, c'est ennuyeux d'avoir à acquérir un nouveau réflexe pour utiliser une souris (ici lever l'index)


Quand je vous disais qu'Apple ne sait pas faire des souris ergonomiques.    Remarquez, ils en sont conscients, ils livrent 111 Mo de mode d'emploi avec la bestiole. Il fallait bien ça ! :rateau:

À+


----------



## heliotrope (4 Août 2005)

shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il faut s'y faire à ces boutons  .
> En fait je pense qu'il ne faut pas chercher à les presser entre son pouce et l'annulaire ,mais plutôt presser le bouton sous le pouce en maintenant la souris avec son annulaire :mouais: ... je sais pas si tu vois !!


j'agis de la même façon parce qu'avec les deux doigts je sens pointer la pathologie musculaire  

je me donne le week end pour m'habituer sinon c'est retour à l'expéditeur


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (4 Août 2005)

Dites, les gens qui sont super contents de cette nouvelle souris pourrait s'exprimé??
Je lis si peu de commentaires positif
Moi qui était tout content de voir cette nouveauté, j'vais quand même aller la tester chez mon revendeur avant de l'acheter...


----------



## shtroumfignou (4 Août 2005)

Je viens de remarquer un truc sur firefox utilisé avec la MM fort peu agréable :
Quand on fait un scoll horizontal ,on peut naviguer à travers les pages précédentes/suivantes.
Pas mal ,mais le hic c'est que la sensibilité et la finesse de la bouboule fait que lorsque l'on scroll la page normalement de haut en bas ,il est quasi inévitable de faire un page précédante/suivante ce que est très gonflant.

Pour les férvents utilisateurs de firefox c'est pas génial d'autant plus que je n'ai pas vu de quoi régler ça après un rapide coup d'oeil dans les préférences .

Voila je voulais signaler ce détail.

(heureusement que je suis repassé à safari pour sa vitesse fulgurante par rapport à firefox ,sinon j'aurais été un peu dégouté)


----------



## shtroumfignou (4 Août 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Dites, les gens qui sont super contents de cette nouvelle souris pourrait s'exprimé??
> Je lis si peu de commentaires positif



Et bien pour ma part je suis complètement séduit après 1/2 journée d'utilisation...

-Au niveau pointage proprement dit ,bin c'est une souris quoi .

-Le clic droit et gauche ,parfait ,en plus ces deux boutons quasi "mystifiés" donneraient presque un coté "magique" à leur utilisation (bon j'exagère ,mais ca change vraiment des traditionnels boutons mécanique il faut l'avouer) .

-Pour la bouboule à 360° ,c'est un pur bonheur de précision (on peut scroller pixel par pixel!)et de douceur ,une merveille ;L'aspect ridicule de cette petit verrue comme certains la nomme ,est redoutable de confort et d'efficacité .Le défilement est très fluide grace à un pas très fin ,ça change des molettes au pas grossier qui font descendre le scroll d'1 cm à chaque fois.(cette même finesse peu par contre être un handicape pour les jeux types FPS)

-Les boutons latéraux sont assez délicats à ce mettre en main au début ,perso j'ai pris le coup donc c'est bon ,mais je trouve que l'ergonomie serait à revoir à ce niveau! En fait il ne faut pas dire qu'il y a deux boutons ,mais un bouton pour droitier et un pour gaucher.Si ces deux boutons pouvaient acceullir une fonction différente ,ça serait inutilisable...

-Pour ce qui est de la configuration logiciel ,pour mon utilsation c'est amplement suffisant :d'ailleur je me tate encore pour bien régler tout ça...

Voila un petit résumé de mes impressions .Mais je n'utilise pas cette souris dans un cadre professionnel ,donc il faut d'autres avis en utilisation intensive....


----------



## Tangi (4 Août 2005)

shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> Et bien pour ma part je suis complètement séduit après 1/2 journée d'utilisation...
> 
> -Au niveau pointage proprement dit ,bin c'est une souris quoi .
> 
> ...


Ca me rassure, elle me fait drôlement envie cette petite bestiole :love:...

J'aurais 2 petites questions : 

- Peut-on supprimer le son qui est produit quand on clique, dont parle *je@nnot* ????

- Ta souris est branchée sur quoi, ton écran, le clavier, sur ton PowerMac, et auquel cas le fil est suffisamment long ???

Je te remercie d'avance....

...


----------



## shtroumfignou (4 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rassure, elle me fait drôlement envie cette petite bestiole :love:...
> 
> J'aurais 2 petites questions :
> 
> ...



On ne peut pas supprimer le son ,mais rassure toi il est vraiment très très discret.

Cette souris est fait en priorité pour les macs ....donc le cable est largement assez long pour allez se brancher sur le clavier apple .
Par contre c'est vrai que les  iBooks ou Powerbooks qui ont les port USB à gauche ,ca doit faire un peu juste.


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

Perso avec une Pro Mouse, qui a le cable de meme longueur, ça va tout seul sur les iBook 12"


----------



## heliotrope (4 Août 2005)

c'est vrai qu'elle est très attachante avec son "téton" ©  shtroumfignou  

elle demande juste un temps d'adaptation 

si vous en avez l'occasion essayez la, avant de craquer, pour avoir une idée plus précise de sa manipulation


----------



## archi (4 Août 2005)

La "boule" sert uniquement à scroller (dans tous les sens, OK) mais également à pointer la flèche sans bouger la souris (comme un trackball)


----------



## Tangi (4 Août 2005)

archi a dit:
			
		

> La "boule" sert uniquement à scroller (dans tous les sens, OK) mais également à pointer la flèche sans bouger la souris (comme un trackball)


C'est une question ou une affirmation ???? ...


----------



## archi (4 Août 2005)

La "boule" sert uniquement à scroller (dans tous les sens, OK) où également à pointer la flèche sans bouger la souris (comme un trackball)?


----------



## heliotrope (4 Août 2005)

archi a dit:
			
		

> La "boule" sert uniquement à scroller (dans tous les sens, OK) mais également à pointer la flèche sans bouger la souris (comme un trackball)



uniquement pour scroller 

mais en cliquant dessus tu peux declencher l'action configurée (spotlight, dash, exposé, etc ...selon tes choix)


----------



## archi (4 Août 2005)

Question....


----------



## shtroumfignou (4 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est une question ou une affirmation ???? ...



C'est une question .
La molette sert uniquement à scroller ,et elle le fais bien.
D'ailleur pour les petites résolutions c'est une aubaine cette bouboule !! 

"grillé"


----------



## minime (5 Août 2005)

shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de remarquer un truc sur firefox utilisé avec la MM fort peu agréable : Quand on fait un scoll horizontal ,on peut naviguer à travers les pages précédentes/suivantes. Pas mal ,mais le hic c'est que la sensibilité et la finesse de la bouboule fait que lorsque l'on scroll la page normalement de haut en bas ,il est quasi inévitable de faire un page précédante/suivante ce que est très gonflant.



En attendant une solution on peut modifier un paramètre dans Firefox. Entrer la commande _about:config_ dans la barre d'adresse, taper _Retour_. Dans le champ _Filtre_ taper _horizscroll_ pour afficher uniquement les paramètres contenant cette expression. Il faut modifier _mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action_ en double-cliquant sur ce terme dans la liste. Un dialogue s'ouvre, modifier la valeur d'origine (2) en tapant 0.

Trouvé sur ce blog.


----------



## Nephou (5 Août 2005)

c'est marrant  : en faisant cela le défilement horizontal est inversé


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vous disais qu'Apple ne sait pas faire des souris ergonomiques.    Remarquez, ils en sont conscients, ils livrent 111 Mo de mode d'emploi avec la bestiole. Il fallait bien ça ! :rateau:
> 
> À+


 
Mais non c'est un épidose inédit du dessin animé MightyMouse!

Cela dit, pour ceux qui ont des petits disques durs, le contenu de l'Aide est source de perte de place phénoménal. Je vous invite à aller y faire du ménage (en supprimant tout ce qui concerne les langues éxotiques notamment)


----------



## jphg (5 Août 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Au niveau utilisation elle est géniale : elle est bien pour les pro-1bouton (comme moi) comme les pro-multiboutton (comme beaucoup)
> 
> De plus 1 bouton + molette j'en revais!!!




moi aussi je suis pro-1 bouton. je trouve que 2 c anti-ergo.

et ouais 1 bouton+mollette un peu au niveau de l'accroche à droite (le demi cercle qui sert à soulever la souris) ça aurait été top. mais nan.

de + souris moins vide -> donc plus lourde ?

j'ai déjà la bluetooth et c la cata? alors bon?


----------



## jphg (5 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> C dingue ,mais en plus avec le laser,on peut utiliser n'importe quelle surface,aucun pb!
> je la recommande ,chez Cdiscount



ahem? euh, la souris Apple, elle n'est pas laser ?   :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (5 Août 2005)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> ahem? euh, la souris Apple, elle n'est pas laser ?   :mouais:



elle est "optique", c'est different.


----------



## yoffy (5 Août 2005)

Début avec ce bestiaux : il semble gentil comme tout !  :love: 

Sinon le défilement est bien pratique mais pour le reste ....je ne l'ai pas en main  

(Pour mon goût le plastique transparent est plus joli que ce plastique blanc.)


----------



## Pierrou (5 Août 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> (Pour mon goût le plastique transparent est plus joli que ce plastique blanc.)



En plus madame risque de confondre avec son Tampax :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (5 Août 2005)

Puisque l'on est dans les expériences utilisateurs : je l'ai utilisée non pas à même le sol mais sur un tapis assez épais et décoré... ben c'était plutôt agréable en fait : pas de saut intempestif et aléatoire


----------



## minime (6 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant  : en faisant cela le défilement horizontal est inversé



Oups. Et avec l'option _mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.sysnumlines : true_ ? Juste par curiosité, puisque je ne peux pas bricoler moi-même (je vais être obligé de l'acheter cette souris ).


----------



## ebensatis (6 Août 2005)

Bon j'ai recu mas souris. J'en ai fait une utilisation intensives pendant4 heures (préparation d'un diaporama projeté le soir).
Je m'en suis donc servi sans focalisé dessus c à d sans etre dans l'optique de la tester. C'est donc a posteriori que je fait ses observation.

D'abord, je n'ai pas le moindre du monde été perturbé par la facon de faire le clic droit en tout cas je ne me suis rendu compte de rien.

Je me suis rendu compte que pour le clic normal j'appui avec les deux doigt - j'ai toute la main reposé sur la souris je trouve ca vraiement plus reposant.
Clic gauche et clic droit c le meme mouvement, meme position juste un doight qui se lève pour fair ele clic ca parait presque magique je me suis surpris plusieurs fois à oublié que j'avait une souris a deux boutons

Pour ces deux clic, je trouve ca tres ergonomique et vraiement au point techniquement ... ca marche parfaitement

la boule a vraiement une sensation de toucher bizzar .. ca fait tres fragile et on hésite a appuyé dessu alorsq ue justement il faut appuyer pour que le scroll marche ( mais pas fort)
Le toucher est doux, et il y a une legère résistence comme si il y a aviat une friction ... ca plus le petit son on a vraiement l'impression de manipuler une boule avec des petits crans

Les sons justement ... il imite à la perfection une action mécanique ca m'a rappeler un peu les bouton tactile de mon ipod (un avec les 4 bouton en haut) mais en plus subtile. Ca ne m'a absolulment pas dérangé je pense que pour la boule se serait perturbant de ne pas les avoir

les bouton sur le coté je n'est pas utilisé car pas encore installer le soft.

je n'ai pratiquement pas eu l'occasion d'utiliser le scroll horizontal ... les fois ou je l'ai fait, je ne me rappel pas avoir eu de réaction particulière, ca devait donc sans doute parfaitement marché.

la souris se sali vachement vite ... enfin disons qu'elle doit se salir aussi rapidement qu'une autre (j'en avait une grise jusqau'a maintenant) mais avec ce blanc immaculé ...

Il me reste a utiliser intensivement le scroll horizontal pour etre complet, mais déja je suis satisfait de cete souris.
Les bouton latéraux ont assez peu d'interet pour mois pour le moment (comme koi il ne me faut pas trop de bouton non plus). mais je leur trouverait peu être bientot un usage indispensable


----------



## diabolosof (6 Août 2005)

Merci pour ce test informel. Ca me donne envie de l'essayer


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Août 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis rendu compte que pour le clic normal j'appui avec les deux doigt - j'ai toute la main reposé sur la souris je trouve ca vraiement plus reposant.
> Clic gauche et clic droit c'est le meme mouvement, meme position juste un doight qui se lève pour faire le clic


Merci pour ton avis ... mais Je ne comprends pas trop

Il y a deux clics dans une souris: "gauche" ou "droite" (je ne parle pas des clics supplémentaires) .... pourquoi parles-tu de clic "normal" puis puis plus loin de "droit" puis de "gauche"?
Je suppose que pour cliquer "droit" tu appuyes ton majeur à droite de la truffe et que pour cliquer "gauche" tu utiles ton index
Pourquoi parles-tu de deux doigts pour faire un clic "normal"?   

Encore une petite question.. il y a vraiment un clic mecanique ou cela est purement tactile? .. si c'est tactile comment la souris ne réagit-elle pas à la simple pose d'un doigt?


.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (6 Août 2005)

_ebansatis_, merci
Ca me reconfort de voir un avis assez positif! 
Je me tarde d'aller l'essayer!
Mais effectivement; cliques normal???? :mouais:


----------



## chupastar (6 Août 2005)

clic normal=clic gauche


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Août 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> clic normal=clic gauche


je m'en doute bien mais alors Il faut deux doigts pour faire un clic gauche??


----------



## chupa chups (6 Août 2005)

bon ben pour moi elle doit arriver dans pas longtemps par transporteur   
pourquoi l avoir acheté plutot qu une souris microsoft ou autre? 
parcequ elle a plein de qualitées et c est une souris mac donc elle colle parfaitement a mon imac g5   
pareil pour tout autre matériel je préfère acheté perso un ecran cinema display plutot qu un dell.         c est un ensemble un mac ,et c est beau ,donc c est agreable de bosser jouer ou sufer dessus .
perso j avais besoin d une souris a 2 boutons pour le jeu et autre mais la 4 c est bien et 1 molette en plus c est parfait  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Août 2005)

chupa chups a dit:
			
		

> bon ben pour moi elle doit arriver dans pas longtemps par transporteur
> pourquoi l avoir acheté plutot qu une souris microsoft ou autre?
> parcequ elle a plein de qualitées et c est une souris mac donc elle colle parfaitement a mon imac g5
> pareil pour tout autre matériel je préfère acheté perso un ecran cinema display plutot qu un dell.         c est un ensemble un mac ,et c est beau ,donc c est agreable de bosser jouer ou sufer dessus .
> perso j avais besoin d une souris a 2 boutons pour le jeu et autre mais la 4 c est bien et 1 molette en plus c est parfait  :love:


100% d'accord avec toi ... j'ai troqué depuis longtemps ma souris 1 bouton par une autre multiboutons
C'est un bonheur de pouvoir "scroller" veticalement et horizontalement .. de pouvoir cliquer droit pour les menus contextuels ... de pouvoir cliquer sur la truffe pour déclencher la fonction "exposé"
Donnes-nous tes impressions dès que tu la reçois
Je comprends aussi très bien ta philosophie du look tout apple ...
Apple is the best


----------



## chupastar (6 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je m'en doute bien mais alors Il faut deux doigts pour faire un clic gauche??



Je n'ai pas encore cette sourie mais voilà ce que j'ai pu lire: en fait tu peux faire un clic gauche indifféremment ou avec tes deux doigts posés sur la souris (comme une monobouton en fait) ou bien avec ton index seulement.

Par contre le clic droit se fait uniquement en soulevant ton index, donc avec un seul doigt (sinon il prendrait ça pour un clic gauche...


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Août 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas encore cette sourie mais voilà ce que j'ai pu lire: en fait tu peux faire un clic gauche indifféremment ou avec tes deux doigts posés sur la souris (comme une monobouton en fait) ou bien avec ton index seulement.
> 
> Par contre le clic droit se fait uniquement en soulevant ton index, donc avec un seul doigt (sinon il prendrait ça pour un clic gauche...


Je comprends pas alors comment on resoud ce cas précis:
si on a déposé ses deux doigts pour faire le clic gauche en retirant le doigt droit on fait un clic droit dans la foulée?

Je crois que j'irai faire un tour chez mon revendeur apple à l'occasion pour la tester ..


----------



## chupastar (6 Août 2005)

Ben non, tu ne retire pas un doigt en cours de clique.

Tu as deux doigts ou juste un sur la partie gauche ->tu cliques ->clic gauche
Tu as un seul doigt sur la partie droite de la sourie ->tu cliques ->clic droit

Mais c'est vrai que le mieux c'est de la tester pour se faire une véritable idée.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

je me trompe ou sur le store usa elle est a 49$ ???
et pourquoi chez nous a 55¤ ?

ils ont un drole de convertisseur chez apple


----------



## chupastar (6 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me trompe ou sur le store usa elle est a 49$ ???
> et pourquoi chez nous a 55¤ ?
> 
> ils ont un drole de convertisseur chez apple



Oui, en ajoutant la taxe américaine (9% environ selon les états) et avec le change actuel (1$=0,83¤), ça fait la sourie américaine à 44¤ soit 11 de moins que chez nous.

Allé, je m'en prend une lors de mon voyage à NY en septembre!


----------



## ebensatis (6 Août 2005)

Oui, oui, effectivement ce que j'appel de temps en temps le clic normal c'est le clic gauche ... désolé, il était tard.

Concernant le clic mécanique, oui il y en a un ... exactement comme les précédente souris apple, quand vous appuyez sur la souris, toute la coque est un bouton mécanique. La zone tactile, ne sert pas a propremement parler de clic comme se serait le cas sur un track pad. Elle sert uniquement a détecter ou son posés les doigt sur la souris pour déclancher l'action adequat lors de l'unique clic sur l'ensemble de la souris

un doigt posé de chaque coté de la boule = clic gauche (exactement comme si vous aviez une souris a 1 bouton)

un seul doit posé a gauche de la souris = clic gauche aussi

un seul doigt posé a droite de la boule = clic droit (l'autre doigt est légèrement relevé pour ne pas etre en contact avec la surface)

un seul doigt posé sur la boule (qui elle souris n'est pas un bouton appuyable en elle meme, c'est également tout le corps de la souris qui clic) = 3ème clic 

Le clic gauche, celui que l'on fait le plus souvent donc, est beaucoup moins fatiguant pour le poigné qu'avec une souris 2 bouton classique, car les deux doigt peuvent participer au clic.

Comme indiqué plus haut, je n'ai pas encore installé le soft special, j'ai qd meme pu régler la vitesse de défilement de la boule que je trouvait trop rapide rendant difficile les petit défilements. Je l'ai mis au mini. C'est parfait pour mois, ca me donne un bon contrôle


----------



## chupastar (6 Août 2005)

Merci pour les précisions!


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Août 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Concernant le clic mécanique, oui il y en a un ... exactement comme les précédente souris apple, quand vous appuyez sur la souris, toute la coque est un bouton mécanique. La zone tactile, ne sert pas a propremement parler de clic comme se serait le cas sur un track pad. Elle sert uniquement a détecter ou son posés les doigt sur la souris pour déclancher l'action adequat lors de l'unique clic sur l'ensemble de la souris


Genial!!! ...  tout bonnement révolutionnaire le principe de cette souris ... pas révolutionnaire au point de vue fonctionalité (une souris est une souris) mais du point de vue technique

En fait si j'ai bien compris la souris est MECANIQUEMENT une souris MONOBOUTON et c'est la présence de 2 capteurs tactiles placés à droite et à gauche qui détectent l'action que ce simple clic doit réaliser

Apple tu m'épates!!! ... où les autres utilisent une ribambelle de microswitch toi tu en utilises qu'un seul .... il fallait y penser ... chapeau! 
Ma main au feu que d'autres se lanceront dans ce principe car les microswitchs coûtent chers l'électronique pas grand chose

J'ai tout compris ... merci Ebensatis pour ton message


----------



## ebensatis (6 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> En fait si j'ai bien compris la souris est MECANIQUEMENT une souris MONOBOUTON et c'est la présence de 2 capteurs tactiles placés à droite et à gauche qui détectent l'action que ce simple clic doit réaliser



Tu as effectivement parfaitement compris et très bien résumé la chose


----------



## chupastar (6 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Genial!!! ...  ... Apple tu m'épates!!! ... où les autres utilisent une ribambelle de microswitch toi tu en utilises qu'un seul .... il fallait y penser ... chapeau!
> Ma main au feu que d'autres se lanceront dans ce principe car les microswitchs coûtent chers l'électronique pas grand chose ... ...



Je crois qu'Apple n'a pas vu ce bon coté des choses...


----------



## minime (7 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Genial!!! ... tout bonnement révolutionnaire le principe de cette souris ... pas révolutionnaire au point de vue fonctionalité (une souris est une souris) mais du point de vue technique. En fait si j'ai bien compris la souris est MECANIQUEMENT une souris MONOBOUTON et c'est la présence de 2 capteurs tactiles placés à droite et à gauche qui détectent l'action que ce simple clic doit réaliser.



À mon avis la decision de conserver un design sans boutons apparents est discutable, voire carrément mauvaise. Elle oblige Apple à utiliser des capteurs pour différencier un clic gauche et un clic droit, et à leur tour les capteurs obligent l'utilisateur à relever l'index lorsqu'il veut effectuer un clic droit. Avec Mighty Mouse l'utilisateur doit faire un effort pour compenser un défaut de la souris (naturellement on pose la main et les doigts sur la souris, on ne garde pas les doigts en l'air), et c'est une source d'erreur s'il oublie. Personne n'a l'habitude de relever l'index pour que sa souris arrive à enregistrer un clic sur le bouton droit.


----------



## chupastar (7 Août 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> À mon avis la decision de conserver un design sans boutons apparents est discutable, voire carrément mauvaise. Elle oblige Apple à utiliser des capteurs pour différencier un clic gauche et un clic droit, et à leur tour les capteurs obligent l'utilisateur à relever l'index lorsqu'il veut effectuer un clic droit. Avec Mighty Mouse l'utilisateur doit faire un effort pour compenser un défaut de la souris (naturellement on pose la main et les doigts sur la souris, on ne garde pas les doigts en l'air), et c'est une source d'erreur s'il oublie. Personne n'a l'habitude de relever l'index pour que sa souris arrive à enregistrer un clic sur le bouton droit.



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi.

Mais Apple, refusant depuis toujours les souris à clic droit, se retrouvaient devant une impasse quand il fallait se rendre à l'évidence. Il fallait trouver quelque chose pour dire qu'ils ne disaient pas que des bêtises depuis toujours!

Alors ils ont trouvé ça: clic droit ok, mais toujours avec un bouton!

Ils ont oublié que le monoclic était argumenté par sa simplicité, et devoir relever l'index est tout sauf une simplicité...

Mais bon, je vais tout de même me l'acheter cette souris, le marketing marche bien avec Apple, quand on aime la marque on est prêt à faire ce petit effort...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Mais Apple, refusant depuis toujours les souris à clic droit, se retrouvaient devant une impasse quand il fallait se rendre à l'évidence. Il fallait trouver quelque chose pour dire qu'ils ne disaient pas que des bêtises depuis toujours!



C'est exactement ça: faire une souris à deux boutons, sans qu'on puisse dire qu'elle possède deux boutons.  Ah la mauvaise foi et le sale caractère de Steve.  :love: 

Sont forts quand même.


----------



## ebensatis (7 Août 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> À mon avis la decision de conserver un design sans boutons apparents est discutable, voire carrément mauvaise. [...] et à leur tour les capteurs obligent l'utilisateur à relever l'index lorsqu'il veut effectuer un clic droit. Avec Mighty Mouse l'utilisateur doit faire un effort pour compenser un défaut de la souris




Croyez moi, c'est absolument en rien une gène. Le mouvement est tout a fait naturel et si vous regardez bien se qui se passe au niveau de vos doigts le fait d'appuyer avec le majeur tire sur un tendon ou un muscle , je ne sait pas, qui a pour éffet de très légèrement relevé l'index. Il suffit juste d'amplifier un peu le mouvement.
Quand au clic gauche, le plus utilisé, par rapport a d'autre souris, il est bien plus conforatble car les deux doigt peuvent y participer.
Je pense donc qu'au contraire l'ergonomie de la souris a ce niveau est très bien étudié (c'est nettement moins le cas pour les boutons latéraux)Naturellement vous n'etes pas sensé me croire sur paraole alors ... essayez la en oubliant vos anciens réflexes (vous savez ... ce qu'on conseil aux switchers   ) et vous verrez par vous même


----------



## minime (7 Août 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Mais Apple, refusant depuis toujours les souris à clic droit, se retrouvaient devant une impasse quand il fallait se rendre à l'évidence. Il fallait trouver quelque chose pour dire qu'ils ne disaient pas que des bêtises depuis toujours!



Tu exagères un peu en disant "depuis toujours", mais ça fait quand même un certain temps. 

Au début des années 80&#8230; (ici pousser iTunes à fond et jouer Je danse le Mia, et ouais je crains dégun ) Apple connaissait déjà l'existence des souris à plusieurs boutons, celles utilisées dans le centre de recherche de Xerox en avaient déjà plusieurs. Le choix de la souris mono-bouton a été fait en toute connaissance de cause après avoir observé des erreurs dans le maniement des boutons. Apple devait déjà expliquer à un public assez large comment se déplacer à l'écran avec une souris, comment cliquer, etc, et pour un début un bouton unique était sans doute suffisant.

Après ils pouvaient encore le justifier en mettant en avant l'uniformité de l'interface, favorisée par un bouton unique parce que du coup aucune commande n'était planquée dans les menus contextuels et inaccessible depuis la barre de menus ou un raccourci clavier. Mais au bout d'un moment c'est devenu ridicule, même pour un ex-employé comme Bruce Tognazzini, qui a fondé l'Human Interface Group chez Apple : « _The two-button mouse is seven or eight years overdue. There's no point of harming the efficiency and behavior of the system any more by having a one-button mouse._ »

Sa déclaration date de l'an 2000, mais il a encore fallu patienter cinq ans pour avoir plusieurs boutons (enfin, un bouton qui se fait passer pour deux), sans oublier une molette. Au moins celle de la Mighty Mouse apporte un petit plus. Par contre on ne sait pas si cette souris sera livrée en standard, en attendant les souris Apple achetées avec les machines finissent encore dans les tiroirs.



			
				chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, je vais tout de même me l'acheter cette souris, le marketing marche bien avec Apple, quand on aime la marque on est prêt à faire ce petit effort...



J'aime bien Apple mais c'est quand même à eux de faire des efforts. Si je devais choisir une souris aujourd'hui ce serait sans doute une Logitech Cordless Click Plus. Pour un prix à peu près équivalent Logitech vend une souris au design pas aussi épuré mais quand même sympa, sans fil, rechargeable, avec six boutons programmables, scroll horizontal/vertical et un capteur optique 800 ppp comme ma MX700. Même en comptant les 20 dollars dépensés il y a trois ans (toutes les mises à jour sont gratuites, à l'ancienne) pour USB Overdrive je trouve le deal plus intéressant.



			
				ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> si vous regardez bien se qui se passe au niveau de vos doigts le fait d'appuyer avec le majeur tire sur un tendon ou un muscle , je ne sait pas, qui a pour éffet de très légèrement relevé l'index. [&#8230;] Quand au clic gauche, le plus utilisé, par rapport a d'autre souris, il est bien plus conforatble car les deux doigt peuvent y participer.



Je dois pas être normal, j'ai des doigts indépendants, quand le majeur clique sur le bouton droit l'index ne bouge pas d'un pouce, arf'. En plus avec Mighty Mouse il faudrait penser à le soulever avant de cliquer. Et je clique bien avec un seul doigt, aucun problème, les boutons ne sont pas balaises à ce point là, ou bien c'est moi qui suis très fort.


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> À mon avis la decision de conserver un design sans boutons apparents est discutable, voire carrément mauvaise. Elle oblige Apple à utiliser des capteurs pour différencier un clic gauche et un clic droit, et à leur tour les capteurs obligent l'utilisateur à relever l'index lorsqu'il veut effectuer un clic droit. Avec Mighty Mouse l'utilisateur doit faire un effort pour compenser un défaut de la souris (naturellement on pose la main et les doigts sur la souris, on ne garde pas les doigts en l'air), et c'est une source d'erreur s'il oublie. Personne n'a l'habitude de relever l'index pour que sa souris arrive à enregistrer un clic sur le bouton droit.


Je ne crois pas que cela fonctionne comme tu le penses ... je suis persuadé qu'il faut que tu PROVOQUES le clic pour que les capteurs prennent en compte l'information donnée par les capteurs!! ... Il n'y a donc aucune obligation de garder les doigts en l'air ... les doigts simplement posés dessus ne conduisent à rien .... c'est là l'idée géniale et révolutionnaire!
Sinon cela deviendrait effectivement ingérable


----------



## ebensatis (7 Août 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> . Et je clique bien avec un seul doigt, aucun problème, les boutons ne sont pas balaises à ce point là, ou bien c'est moi qui suis très fort.




Bien sur que non que l'effort demandé n'est pas important et qu'il se fait très facielement avec un doigt ... m'enfin puisqu'on en ai a chippoter sur un doigt a lever d'un millimètre pour le clic droit .. franchement...

disons que le clic droit demande 1/1000 d'effort de plus que sur une souris a deux bouton normale et que le clic gauche en demande 1/1000 de moins que sur une souris a deux bouton normale .

mais bon ... assez ergoter ... essayez la donc et vous verrez ...


----------



## toutletoutim (7 Août 2005)

manque bt et je prends


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

toutletoutim a dit:
			
		

> manque bt et je prends


Fais chauffer la monnaie ... 3 à 4 mois et ça y est


----------



## tantoillane (7 Août 2005)

je suis d'accord, le fil ça gache, mais d'un autre côté, le sans fil c'est avec des piles et ça finit par coûté cher, un accu intérieur avec une prise dessous ou un truc dans le genre ce serais mieux.....


----------



## Dan25jle (8 Août 2005)

Et oui elle est la. Mais moi perso je la trouve vraiment chère : c'est pas normal : 55¤ pour une sourie USB... Bon c'est vrai y a le système de défilement horizontal/vertical mais bon...
C'est vrai qu'Apple était obligé de faire venir tot ou tard les 2 boutons. On peut pas faire du ctrl+clic éternellement. Mais bon pour le moment je reste avec ma monobouton, pour le reste on verra plus tard.


----------



## cookie (8 Août 2005)

Hello,

Moi je suis entrain de la tester (voir mon commentaire sur le produit), mais elle n'est pas à moi. J'aurais bien aimé en acheter une mais si le modèle BT sort d'ici 3 mois, je pourrais attendre. 
Dis moi jo_6466, est-ce que tu as des sources concernant la sortie éventuelle du modèle BT ?

A+


----------



## Vincent_D (8 Août 2005)

Alors, j'ai reçu la mienne ce matin. Je suis ravis.
La molette, que du bonheur, souple, fluide et 360° (pourquoi Apple et la seul à y penser alors que les souris à plusieurs molettes et boutons existent depuis belle lurette).
Les cliques tactiles, pas de problème non plus. On va pas me dire que c'est compliqué de lever l'index pour faire un clique droit. De plus, les utilisateurs de la souris apple mono-bouton que jétais peuvent toutjours cliquer avec les deux doigts sur la souris. Encore un bon point.
Les boutons latéraux (ou devrai-je dire LE bouton latérale) et à mon sens impec, il faut appuyer pour activer la fonction et non pas toucher ce qui permet de soulever la souris.
Bref que du bonheur, à un certain prix je vous l'accord.
Cette souris est intéressante pour son design apple mono-bouton (pour un tordu comme moi ça compte un peu quand même) et pour son petit bouton 360° qui lui est une réelle inovation et un réelle confort d'utilisation qui change en bien l'éxperience utilisateur.

Il est quand même assez amusant de voir que la seule sociètè qui innove constament et sur des nouveaux produits et sur des concepts existants, soit Apple. Rien que pour ça, je les claque mes 55 euros pour une souris qu'a un fil et qu'a plusieurs bouon mais comme les copain d'à coté et qu'est trop chère et qu'on peut pas faire de jeux avec et que l'autre souris elle a 258 boutons programmable dans ma baignoire.

Donc, pour ceux qui hésite sans vraiment hésiter, foncez sans regret, rien que pour ce petit bouton 360°.

À bon entendeur


----------



## yoffy (8 Août 2005)

Vive la Mickey Mouse !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Août 2005)

Vincent_D a dit:
			
		

> On va pas me dire que c'est compliqué de lever l'index pour faire un clique droit.


J'avoue être très sceptique face à une telle contrainte d'utilisation, je ne l'ai pas essayé certes, mais le principe me semble tout de même douteux... J'ai l'impression qu'Apple a encore une fois trop privilégié l'esthétique au côté fonctionnel de l'objet


----------



## huexley (8 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue être très sceptique face à une telle contrainte d'utilisation, je ne l'ai pas essayé certes, mais le principe me semble tout de même douteux... J'ai l'impression qu'Apple a encore une fois trop privilégié l'esthétique au côté fonctionnel de l'objet



Bon j'ai pu essayer la bestiole ce midi et je suis pas très positif :/ le systeme de clic est vraiment maladroit, lever les doigts c est vraiment pas naturel (ce qui est plutot curieux pour Apple), et on reste sur un systeme mecanique en fait qui s ajoute au capteur de position des doigts. le clic latéral est pas pratique du tout (tres tres dur) qui plus est ce n'est qu'un bouton 

par contre la petite trackboule est plutot bien trouvée meme si j ai sensation curieuse de me prendre des micro décharge au bout de l'index 


Sinon pour la précision c est du tout bon pour de la bureautique


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai pu essayer la bestiole ce midi et je suis pas très positif :/ le systeme de clic est vraiment maladroit, lever les doigts c est vraiment pas naturel (ce qui est plutot curieux pour Apple), et on reste sur un systeme mecanique en fait qui s ajoute au capteur de position des doigts. le clic latéral est pas pratique du tout (tres tres dur) qui plus est ce n'est qu'un bouton
> 
> par contre la petite trackboule est plutot bien trouvée meme si j ai sensation curieuse de me prendre des micro décharge au bout de l'index
> 
> ...


Merci pour tes impressions, ça confirme malheureusement bel et bien ce que je craignais... Bon, il ne me reste plus qu'à me jeter sur ce que je trouve être la référence aujourdhui.


----------



## archi (8 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour tes impressions, ça confirme malheureusement bel et bien ce que je craignais... Bon, il ne me reste plus qu'à me jeter sur ce que je trouve être la référence aujourdhui.



t'as bien tort, je trouve.......elle est géniale!  

(et pour ton portfolio c'est un MUST!)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

Je l'ai aussi ! Bluffé ! L'impression d'avoir gardé la même souris mais avec des fonctions supplémentaires !
La petite boule (un peu trop fine pour mes doigts potelés) ne ressemble en rien aux autres molettes que j'ai vu. C'est du neuf ! On la caresse plus qu'on la manipule. Aucun problème pour moi niveau clic droit/gauche. Problème de navigation dans firefox confirmé.2 ou trois jours d'utilisation et je poste mon test sur la fiche.
Mais c'est du très grand apple, et ce serait un atout supplémentaire pour le mac si elle était livrée par défaut.


----------



## ebensatis (8 Août 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> le systeme de clic est vraiment maladroit, lever les doigts c est vraiment pas naturel (ce qui est plutot curieux pour Apple), :



C'est la quatrième jour que j'utilise cette souris et cela me parait tout aussi naturel que la logitec que j'utilisait avant.
De mon point de vue l'ergonomie de cette souris est aussi bonne que n'importe quelle autre et meilleur si l'on considère la présence du scroll horizontal.

Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé un usage au bouton latéral qui ne me servait pas pour le moment.
Je me suis apercu que j'ouverait bcq de febetre et que je devais souvent les refermé en allant pointé la pilule rouge dans le coin de chaque fenetre ... ce qui est assez chiant. Je vait donc faire un apple script de fermeture de fenetre de premier plan que je vais ataché a ce bouton.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Août 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> C'est la quatrième jour que j'utilise cette souris et cela me parait tout aussi naturel que la logitec que j'utilisait avant.
> De mon point de vue l'ergonomie de cette souris est aussi bonne que n'importe quelle autre et meilleur si l'on considère la présence du scroll horizontal.
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé un usage au bouton latéral qui ne me servait pas pour le moment.
> Je me suis apercu que j'ouverait bcq de febetre et que je devais souvent les refermé en allant pointé la pilule rouge dans le coin de chaque fenetre ... ce qui est assez chiant. Je vait donc faire un apple script de fermeture de fenetre de premier plan que je vais ataché a ce bouton.


 Sinon, "Commande + W" ça va vite aussi...


----------



## ebensatis (8 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, "Commande + W" ça va vite aussi...


 C'est sur mais sa oblige justeùent a quitter le souris ... ce que je veut justement éviter (tout comme pour le scrll horizontal)

Ceci dit, il faut encore que j'arrive a faire le script


----------



## shtroumfignou (8 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, "Commande + W" ça va vite aussi...



Encore plus rapide "Commande + option + W" quand il y a plusieurs fenêtres ...


----------



## islacoulxii (8 Août 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur mais sa oblige justeùent a quitter le souris ...



Moi la souris je la tiens avec qu'une seule main!  Donc  g une  main de libre pour faire des raccourcis sur le clavier...


----------



## huexley (8 Août 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Moi la souris je la tiens avec qu'une seule main!  Donc  g une  main de libre pour faire des raccourcis sur le clavier...




 ahah tres drole 


Je continue a penser que cette maniere de cliquer n est pas naturelle et oblige a faire bosser les deux doigts


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Août 2005)

Petite question .. la petite boule est vraiment une trackball? ... elle roule sur elle même dans toutes les directions où est-elle fixe et c'est le frottement du doigt qui forme l'info?
Autre question: la boule fait-elle office de bouton si on appuye dessus? ..... et si oui peut-on affecter à ce bouton la fonction "exposé"?


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Août 2005)

cookie a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Moi je suis entrain de la tester (voir mon commentaire sur le produit), mais elle n'est pas à moi. J'aurais bien aimé en acheter une mais si le modèle BT sort d'ici 3 mois, je pourrais attendre.
> Dis moi jo_6466, est-ce que tu as des sources concernant la sortie éventuelle du modèle BT ?
> ...


Non pas de nouvelle officielle ni officieuse .. c'est juste une appréciation personnelle face aux évolutions inéluctable des produits vers le sans fil ... et à notre époque ça va vite!!! car finallement il ne s'agit d'intégrer qu'une petit puce spécialisée qui fait à elle seule le bluetooh


.


----------



## yoffy (9 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Petite question .. la petite boule est vraiment une trackball? ... elle roule sur elle même dans toutes les directions où est-elle fixe et c'est le frottement du doigt qui forme l'info?
> Autre question: la boule fait-elle office de bouton si on appuye dessus? ..... et si oui peut-on affecter à ce bouton la fonction "exposé"?


Tu as gagné le "oui" trois fois sur quatre , bravo !      (pour le frottement du doigt c'était non    )


----------



## ebensatis (9 Août 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Moi la souris je la tiens avec qu'une seule main!  Donc  g une  main de libre pour faire des raccourcis sur le clavier...



Moi aussi, mais l'autre main n'est pas frocément libre pour autant ... 
 

Je peux par exemple tenir une boite de soda ....   c'est un exemple hein !


----------



## minime (9 Août 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> m'enfin puisqu'on en ai a chippoter sur un doigt a lever d'un millimètre pour le clic droit



N'importe quelle autre souris enregistre un clic droit sans jamais demander à l'utilisateur de bouger d'un millimètre, _it just works_.



			
				Vincent_D a dit:
			
		

> Il est quand même assez amusant de voir que la seule sociètè qui innove constament et sur des nouveaux produits et sur des concepts existants, soit Apple. Rien que pour ça, je les claque mes 55 euros pour une souris qu'a un fil et qu'a plusieurs bouon mais comme les copain d'à coté et qu'est trop chère et qu'on peut pas faire de jeux avec et que l'autre souris elle a 258 boutons programmable dans ma baignoire.



Apple n'innove pas vraiment, à part pour la bouboule permettant de scroller aussi en diagonale. Pour le reste ils se créent eux mêmes des problèmes potentiels en gardant l'aspect et le mode de fonctionnement d'une souris Apple mono-bouton, peut-être pour contenter tout le monde, et essaient de les contourner par des dispositifs inutilement compliqués (capteurs) qu'ils font passer pour une nouveauté excusant 15 ans de retard et un prix assez élevé par rapport au manque de fonctionnalités (souris à fil). Et le fait que Mighty Mouse ne soit pas une souris de gamer n'a rien à voir avec ce qui lui est parfois reproché, par exemple Papy Mossberg du Wall Street Journal n'est pas un gamer, ça ne l'empêche pas d'emettre des réserves.


----------



## huexley (9 Août 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Apple n'innove pas vraiment, à part pour la bouboule permettant de scroller aussi en diagonale.



meme pas, se sont fait griller par Auchan


----------



## Fulvio (9 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> car finallement il ne s'agit d'intégrer qu'une petit puce spécialisée qui fait à elle seule le bluetooh


 
Et aussi un compartiment à pile.


----------



## minime (9 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> car finallement il ne s'agit d'intégrer qu'une petit puce spécialisée qui fait à elle seule le bluetooh



Ça viendra surement, la rédaction d'ArsTechnica a ouvert la souris, l'emplacement libre en C15 semble prêt pour un composant supplémentaire (article | gros plan). De nombreuses photos sont aussi disponibles sur ce site japonais, ils ont même autopsié la bille de défilement.



			
				huexley a dit:
			
		

> meme pas, se sont fait griller par Auchan



Et finalement IBM propose aussi des souris à bouton multidirectionnel (ScrollPoint) depuis des années. Article de SVM datant de l'an 2000 : « _Les ingénieurs de Big Blue ont en effet remplacé la roulette chère à Microsoft par un bouton ergonomique pivotant sur 360°. Il sert à faire défiler l'affichage dans toute les directions ainsi qu'à faire défiler le contenu des pages Web à la vitesse de son choix. Ce bouton réagit en effet à la pression qu'on lui applique et adapte la vitesse de défilement en conséquence._ »

Elles sont maintenant vendues sous la marque Lenovo.


----------



## ebensatis (9 Août 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quelle autre souris enregistre un clic droit sans jamais demander à l'utilisateur de bouger d'un millimètre, _it just works_.



Aucunc autre souris n'enregistre un clic gauche lorsqu'on appui simpelment dessus avec toute la mains ou tous les doigts sans se poser de question. Sur la mighty mouse it just works


----------



## chupa chups (9 Août 2005)

ayait j ai switchez ma souris apple filaire mono bouton vs la mighty mouse 
ben c est tres bien . 
zoom mouse le logiciel permet d augmenter vitesse de deplacement tres convenablement les 2 boutons situés sur le coté sont un poil dur mais je pense que c est fait volontairement pour evité un clic accidentel .perso je me sert de ces derniers pour apercu de mes fenetres plus besoin d utiliser la touche f9 
donc tres agreable dans l ensemble


----------



## chupa chups (9 Août 2005)

bien sur la molette de defilement est m est indispensable maintenant  :love:


----------



## Kilian2 (9 Août 2005)

Elle fait penser a la ADB 2 non ?
Sinon je crois que je vais sauter dessus !


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Août 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Ça viendra surement, la rédaction d'ArsTechnica a ouvert la souris, l'emplacement libre en C15 semble prêt pour un composant supplémentaire


Non cet emplacement C15 est destiné à un simple condensateur électrolytique qui est un composant passif incapable à lui seul de réaliser du BT (on peut voir le même en C7)
C'est sans doute un composant prévu initialement mais qui s'est avéré inutile et ils en ont fait l'économie ... classique ....  il n'y a pas de petits profits


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Août 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi un compartiment à pile.


Exact!!


----------



## DrFatalis (9 Août 2005)

Quelle nouvelle, quelle révolution !
Une souris !
Avec un fil !!!!
et plusieurs boutons !!!
et programmables....

Sauf que celà fait quelques années que MS et d'autres (Auchan, le bouton trackpad des ancians portables IBM...) nous proposent la même chose pour nos macs... et qu'officiellement, l'ergonomie est meilleure avec un seul boutoçn, et la santé de la main aussi... Du moins c'est que qu'assurait Apple... On m'aurai menti ?

Mais la cerise sur le pudding, c'est de voir plus de 50 Mo (voire 100 !!!) pour faire fonctionner une bête souris... Ils ont au raison de débaucher des ingéniers chez Sony, à Cupertino, on voit qu'ils sont formaté windows, et qu'apparemment plus personne n'est capable de réaliser des pilotes qui ne soient pas atteints d'une obésité logicielle délirante...

Perso j'en avait marre de faire gigoter mon bras sur la souris de mon imacG5 car j'ai très peu de place à mon poste de "travail", alors j'ai remplacé cette (très belle) souris par un "trackpad" logitech, fixe (je ne vois même pas), à fil (qui ne me force pas à dévaliser les magasins de piles) avec 2 boutons qui marchent impec et une grosse baballe à faire gigoter du pouce, pour se déplacer "au pixel près" qu'y disaient...
J'oubliait une molette pour le scroll verttical (horiz avec shift+molette).
Le tout venant du Leclerc le plus proche pour la somme délirante de 19,90 euros...

Bon, allez, on oublit la mighty (???) mouse, on se réveille au 1, infinite loop et on nous sort une vrai et bonne innovation logicielle ou matérielle... et pas un "mighty keyboard" nécéssitant 500 Mo pour l'installation du pilote et un double processeur pentium (TM) pour le fonctionnement...


----------



## ebensatis (9 Août 2005)

Mais pourquoi est t'il aussi méchant ??


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Août 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi est t'il aussi méchant ??


Il manque de place à sa table et sur son disque  ... je comprends que ça doit l'énerver 
Il parrait que tripoter une grosse boule cela détend .. je comprends qu'il soit heureux


----------



## jeromemac (9 Août 2005)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Quelle nouvelle, quelle révolution !
> Une souris !
> Avec un fil !!!!
> et plusieurs boutons !!!
> ...



c'est juste pour la doc, le pilote ne fait que quelque kilo...
qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout de la taille du logiciel installé franchement...
non franchement au lieu de se faire de la masturbation mentale à dire "ha mais le doigt heeeuuuuu fo le lever" ben on devrai l'essayer et dire ce qu'on en pense ... non..??...


----------



## jeromemac (9 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il manque de place à sa table et sur son disque  ... je comprends que ça doit l'énerver
> Il parrait que tripoter une grosse boule cela détend .. je comprends qu'il soit heureux


je suis sur que c'est le genre de type qui demontait sa souris à boule en dessous pour jouer avec  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## la_chenille (9 Août 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste pour la doc, le pilote ne fait que quelque kilo...
> qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout de la taille du logiciel installé franchement...
> non franchement au lieu de se faire de la masturbation mentale à dire "ha mais le doigt heeeuuuuu fo le lever" ben on devrai l'essayer et dire ce qu'on en pense ... non..??...




une souris à 55 E non merci c tout ce que je voulais dire, j'ai eu la mienne gratuite avec une sacoche de portable et ca va bien.( mini mouse infra avec 2 boutons et une molette) l'intérêt n'est pas dans la souris mais dans ce nous ferons avec.
Bref c du vent.


----------



## Tangi (9 Août 2005)

la_chenille a dit:
			
		

> une souris à 55 E non merci c tout ce que je voulais dire, j'ai eu la mienne gratuite avec une sacoche de portable et ca va bien.( mini mouse infra avec 2 boutons et une molette) l'intérêt n'est pas dans la souris mais dans ce nous ferons avec.
> Bref c du vent.


Chacun son opinion, respectons nous les uns les autres ...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

Juste pour dire...

Comment on la configure la souris ???

Moi j'ai les mêmes menus qu'avant....

Mais faut voir que je suis une bille...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour dire...
> 
> Comment on la configure la souris ???
> 
> ...



Oh, j'avais pas vu les CD !!!


----------



## jeromemac (9 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh, j'avais pas vu les CD !!!


il t'a fallu 3 minutes, t'es pas qu'une bille, t'es aussi un mollusque  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

Plus que trois minutes !!!

La boite est ouverte deppuisce matin mais j'avais la flemme de sortir le matos..


----------



## bebert (9 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Plus que trois minutes !!!
> 
> La boite est ouverte deppuisce matin mais j'avais la flemme de sortir le matos..



Ça en dit long sur ton génie !


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ça en dit long sur ton génie !


Ca c'est pas gentil du tout!!   
Pauvre Sonny .. personne pour lui expliquer comment s'ouvrait cette foutue boîte de m...%@$*@#!!!!


----------



## Aragorn (9 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,

Voici quelques remarques sur la Mighty Mouse que je viens de recevoir :

 Le look est sympa, on reste dans la ligne souris à un bouton.
 La "mini-boule" est très pratique et répond bien. On l'a facilement en main.
:mouais: Le cordon ne vaut pas celui des "souris Mac d'autrefois" avec le cordon blindé. A voir ce qu'il donne dans la durée.
:mouais: Pour Mac OS 10.3.9, il est écrit dans la doc : "_affectation des boutons principal et secondaire, activation d'exposé."

_ Exposé ne marche pas... Ou plutôt comment faut-il faire pour l'activer ?
 Comment faire pour paramétrer les boutons sachant que le cd fourni n'est valable que pour Tiger ?

a+

:king:


----------



## jeromemac (10 Août 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voici quelques remarques sur la Mighty Mouse que je viens de recevoir :
> 
> ...


ben tu t'es répondu toi meme à ta question, la mighty mouse est paramètrable que si tu installe ce qu'il y'a sur le cd, et ce qu'il y'a sur le cd ne marche que sur 10.4, je crois que ça a le mérite d'etre clair pourtant... 
  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Août 2005)

C'est clair mais c'est un scandale, j'espère que tout le monde en conviendra...

ça fait quelques années que je bricole sur des micros, je n'ai jamais ressenti une telle pression commerciale que depuis que j'ai un mac, c'est vraiment, mais alors vraiment pas ce que je preferre...


----------



## Aragorn (10 Août 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ben tu t'es répondu toi meme à ta question, la mighty mouse est paramètrable que si tu installe ce qu'il y'a sur le cd, et ce qu'il y'a sur le cd ne marche que sur 10.4, je crois que ça a le mérite d'etre clair pourtant...
> :rateau:



Ca j'avais compris, merci ! 
Comment fais-tu fonctionner exposé alors ?
Comment faut-il faire si tu veux par exemple "une aide contextuelle" avec le bouton droit ? Car dans les préferences système, le menu "souris" est assez limité 

Je rejoins Sonny . Tout nous pousse à acheter Tiger... dommage... Apple n'est décidément pas une entreprise caritavive.

:king:


----------



## bebert (10 Août 2005)

C'est vrai, Apple a ce gros défaut mais personne n'est forcé à acheter Tiger ou cette souris. En ce qui me concerne, je garde ma souris Microsoft, achetée il y a 3 ans et qui a toujours fonctionné avec les versions successives du système.

Et puis on peut espérer qu'un développeur écrive rapidement un driver pour que la mighty mouse puisse être utilisée sur des versions antérieures de mac os X !


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2005)

Moi je reste sur Razer et j'attend la nouvelle avec impatience :

2000Dpi
Techno laser
32Kb de memoire embarqué
Poid et boutons reglables
Diode toujours allumée
Souris ambidextre
 USB2

...pour le meme prix voir moins cher que la nouvelle souris apple  :affraid:

Au moins avec celle la on peut vraiment bosser (les razer ne sont pas geniales que pour le jeu).


----------



## ebensatis (10 Août 2005)

pour mettre exposé sur  la boule meme sans tiger, il suffit d'aller dans les préférences de .... exposé ! hé hé


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Août 2005)

276 post pour une souris.... Les prochaines révolutions made in cupertino   :

- une clé USB 512 Mo ivoire, avec luminescence fluo une fois branchée lié à .mac, effectuant seules les sauvegardes de vos données perso pour la modique somme de 459,99 euros

- le "mighty  keyboard" sans touches, avec zones sensibles entièrement paramétrables, et nécéssitant un processeur G5 dédié pour sa gestion (toutes langues). En plus, il enregistre ce que vous tapez et peut le prononcer sans accent (avec plein de voix dispos dans itunes, vous pouvez même en acheter!)...  :rateau: 

et, un jour peut être, une vrai avancée logicielle ou ergonomique...


----------



## Caster (11 Août 2005)

j'en ai acheté 2 (pour mes 2 stations) ... mais voilà ce que fait la Logithec .... article Macgénération


----------



## Tangi (11 Août 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai acheté 2 (pour mes 2 stations) ... mais voilà ce que fait la Logithec .... article Macgénération


Qu'est ce qu'elles ont l'air compliquées toutes ces souris que vous nous montrez, avec ces 36 000 boutons, et surtout qu'est ce qu'elles sont laides, c'est pas croyable :sick:...

Et oui je fais partie de cette petite bande qui achète des Mac *aussi* parce qu'ils sont beaux, et j'achèterai cette souris, non seulement parce que je la trouve très esthétique mais aussi très pratique avec sa petite boule qui n'a l'air de rien, clic droit et clic gauche cachés sous une même coque, quoiqu'on en dise, c'est très fort ...


Mais je ne suis qu'un pauvre petit con de matérialiste ...

Ceux qui reprochent à Apple d'apporter trop d'importance au Design, doivent se réjouir de pouvoir, d'ici quelques mois, acheter des ordinateurs tout mauches tournant sous Mac OS X... Quelle joie !!!

...


----------



## Chû_Totoro (11 Août 2005)

Je voulais savoir : c'est quoi la différence entre la souris normale livrée avec un mini mac et celle là ?
J'ai vu qu'il y avait l'espèce de boule mais bon ?!?
Je saisie pas trop le fonctionnement et surtout les différences avec une souris PC ?
Donc je suis perdu et je sais pas laquelle prendre


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Chû_Totoro a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais savoir : c'est quoi la différence entre la souris normale livrée avec un mini mac et celle là ?
> J'ai vu qu'il y avait l'espèce de boule mais bon ?!?
> Je saisie pas trop le fonctionnement et surtout les différences avec une souris PC ?
> Donc je suis perdu et je sais pas laquelle prendre


 ... qui a le courage?


----------



## Tangi (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... qui a le courage?


Moi ...







Ca répond à ta question *Chû_Totoro* ???


----------



## Chû_Totoro (11 Août 2005)

Ben à moitié (dsl  )
Le clic droit et gauche c'est idem que sur PC (même si là c'est plus ergonomique)
La boule magique c'est la roulette mais en version 360°
Et les boutons latéraux c'est idem que sur PC

Donc ok je vois bien qu'il y a un certain confort (et design) en plus de la souris PC habituelle mais par rapport à la souris Apple normale y'a que la boule 360° aussi comme différence non ?

C'est pour ça que je voulais savoir si ça apporte un VRAI plus pour la navigation sous MAC OS...
Parce que moi j'ai jamais touché à un Mac et je sais pas si y'a des double clic, des clic droit ou gauche, des défilements etc.
Si une telle souris est vraiment l'outil idéal pour naviguer sous MAC OS alors je prends...si c'est pratiquement aussi confortable avec la souris Apple de base alors pas la peine de mettre 20¤ de plus pour une boule 360° non ?
Nb: elle est passée à 49¤ sur l'Apple store au lieu de 55¤ hier


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Chû_Totoro a dit:
			
		

> par rapport à la souris Apple normale y'a que la boule 360° aussi comme différence non ?


:hein: Ben non y'a pas que ça, y'a surtout deux clics (un droit et un gauche, comme les souris PC) alors que toutes les souris Apple précédente n'avaient qu'un seul et unique bouton... et puis il y a aussi les boutons latéraux qui peuvent s'avérer très pratique pour exposé par exemple... voilà voilà...









_ps: juste un petit truc, à l'avenir, essaye de te renseigner un minimum avant de poser des questions aussi générales stp_


----------



## Chû_Totoro (11 Août 2005)

Oui je sais ça !
Mais le fond de ma question est est-ce que les deux boutons (droit et gauche) sont vraiments utiles sur Mac puisqu'avant y'en avait qu'un !...parce que moi par ex sur PC j'utilise jamais mes deux boutons latéraux (en plus du clic droit et gauche)
Et tu sais dans ce cas autant que j'aille à la Fnac je trifouille un peu un de leur Mac et puis je viens plus t'embeter ok !
Je pensais pas que ma question était si "compliquée" 

Edit : Merci quand même de ta réponse et de celle de Tangi


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Chû_Totoro a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais ça !
> Mais le fond de ma question est est-ce que les deux boutons (droit et gauche) sont vraiments utiles sur Mac puisqu'avant y'en avait qu'un !...parce que moi par ex sur PC j'utilise jamais mes deux boutons latéraux (en plus du clic droit et gauche)
> Et tu sais dans ce cas autant que j'aille à la Fnac je trifouille un peu un de leur Mac et puis je viens plus t'embeter ok !
> Je pensais pas que ma question était si "compliquée"
> ...


 Elle n'est pas compliquée, mais mal posée alors... je pensais que tu demandais ce qu'il y avait comme différence entre les souris Apple "traditionnelles" et cette Mighty Mouse... Si tu veux savoir ce qu'apporte cette nouvelle souris dans Mac OS X, je te dirais que:
- le clic droit n'est pas primordial, je ne l'utilise pratiquement jamais, et pour les rares fois où je m'en sers, je l'atteins par la combinaison de clic+ctrl
- la molette est clairement l'évolution majeure, presqu'indispensable aujourd'hui, même si j'avoue m'être habitué à son absence
- les 2 boutons latéraux peuvent être pratiques, mais là j'avoue je suis plus sceptique surtout de par leur emplacement

Alors voilà, c'est à toi de voir, mais à ta place je n'hésiterais pas et foncerais sur la mighty mouse


----------



## ebensatis (11 Août 2005)

Chû_Totoro a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais pas que ma question était si "compliquée"


Elle ne l'est pas.
Elle était simplement mal pausée au début.

Oui ca fait une différence car comme sur les PC le mac a des menu contextuels et pages ou liste a faire défilé. Les souris mono précédente nécesitant d'avoir recour au clavier pour ces deux actions. avec la mighty mouse tout cela se fait depuis la souris ... comlme sur n'importe quelle autre souris 2 bouton + une molette

Donc piur utiliser une mac c'est mieux d'avoir une souris 2 bouton + 1 molette


----------



## Chû_Totoro (11 Août 2005)

Je vous remercie tout les deux et je suis désolé de faire mon boulet en déviant un peu le sujet du topic...
Merci


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Août 2005)

Bon bon bon, on se calme!!!
Vous m'avez tous l'air bien excité !! 
Le clique droit je ne l'utilise pas souvent, car par exemple dans Firefox il suffit que je clique longtemps sur le seul bouton de l'ancienne souris apple pour que les options s'affichent...
Sinon lorsque tu es sur le bureau comme on dit... Avant tu faisais Ctrl - Click et tu avais les options pour créer un nouveau dossier,... Bref tu vois ce que je veux dire.. Et lorsque tu es dans Word ou Excell par exemple, comme sous Windows on peut aussi avoir des options..
Bref avec la nouvelle souris, fini le Ctrl - Click   il y a maintenant plusieurs boutons..
Je tiens à te préciser que lors de l'essais (si tu l'essaies), si elle ne te convient pas, les souris Logitech ,... avec plusieurs 2 ou plus de boutons fonctionnent.
N'hésite pas à pauser toutes tes questions! 


Edit : J'ai été un peu lent à écrire.. :hein:


----------



## Tangi (11 Août 2005)

Avoir un clic-droit sur une souris, est aussi utile sur PC que sur Mac, de ce point de vue là, pas de différences...

C'est à toi de voir, utilises-tu souvent le clic-droit sur PC, par exemple ??? Si la réponse est oui, alors le clic-droit te seras "indispensable"... Mais sache que si les souris livrées d'office avec les Mac n'ont qu'un seul et unique bouton, il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche "ctrl" et de cliquer pour "cliquer-droit"... A toi de voir, si d'appuyer sur la touche "ctrl" représente pour toi un gros effort...

Le gros avantage, selon moi, de cette souris, c'est surtout sa petite boule, qui permet le défilement horizontal, vertical et en diagonal, dont est dépourvue les souris mono-bouton livrées d'office avec les Mac...

Mais je répète un peu ce qui a été dit auparavant...

...


----------



## ebensatis (11 Août 2005)

Chû_Totoro a dit:
			
		

> Je vous remercie tout les deux et je suis désolé de faire mon boulet en déviant un peu le sujet du topic...



C cool ... un forum ca sert a poser des questions et a échanger ces opinions ... donc pas de pb


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Avoir un clic-droit sur une souris, est aussi utile sur PC que sur Mac, de ce point de vue là, pas de différences...


Là je t'avoue que je suis pas trop d'accord, sur OS X le système est conçu de manière à ce que tu puisses aisément accéder à tout par le biais d'icones, de drag and drop ou de raccourci clavier alors que sur xp, il est bien plus indispensable... J'utilisais constamment le clic droit sur xp avant de switcher et ici, sur os x, je n'en ai pas encore éprouvé le besoin, ou du moins très très rarement...



			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Le gros avantage, selon moi, de cette souris, c'est surtout sa petite boule, qui permet le défilement horizontal, vertical et en diagonal, dont est dépourvue les souris mono-bouton livrées d'office avec les Mac...


Là on est d'accord


----------



## Tangi (11 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Là je t'avoue que je suis pas trop d'accord, sur OS X le système est conçu de manière à ce que tu puisses aisément accéder à tout par le biais d'icones, de drag and drop ou de raccourci clavier alors que sur xp, il est bien plus indispensable... J'utilisais constamment le clic droit sur xp avant de switcher et ici, sur os x, je n'en ai pas encore éprouvé le besoin, ou du moins très très rarement...


T'as sans doute raison, encore que, ça dépend de l'utilisation que t'as de ton ordinateur, si tu utilises Excel sur PC, par exemple, il est clair que le clic-droit devient très vite indispensable, et c'est la même chose avec Excel version Mac, c'est évident...

Pour le reste je te rejoins, Mac OS X est globalement plus intuitif (même si Windows XP rattrape son retard, à ce que je peux entendre ici et là) et fonctionne beaucoup par glisser-déposer, Exposé est véritablement un plus de ce point de vue là...

Mais je pense que quelqu'un qui aura été habitué à cliquer-droit depuis de nombreuses années continuera certainement à cliquer-droit sur Mac, parce qu'autant on peut faire sans clic-droit, autant on peut aussi faire avec le clic-droit sur Mac ... on peut tout faire en somme ...

Enfin je m'écarte un peu du sujet, mais c'est de ta faute après tout ...

...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> T'as sans doute raison, encore que, ça dépend de l'utilisation que t'as de ton ordinateur, si tu utilises Excel sur PC, par exemple, il est clair que le clic-droit devient très vite indispensable, et c'est la même chose avec Excel version Mac, c'est évident...
> 
> Pour le reste je te rejoins, Mac OS X est globalement plus intuitif (même si Windows XP rattrape son retard, à ce que je peux entendre ici et là) et fonctionne beaucoup par glisser-déposer, Exposé est véritablement un plus de ce point de vue là...
> 
> ...


 C'est vrai, j'arrête... :rose: 

Non mais c'est clair, on est d'accord...


----------



## CBi (14 Août 2005)

Première expérience "en vrai" avec la Mighty Mouse aujourd'hui = beurk ! 

Les fonctions sont sympa mais le design ! et le plastique blanc à 2 balles dont je ne voudrais pas pour un balai à chiottes...

Triste de constater que la  souris la plus design en vente sur l'Apple Store est signée Microsoft... (et Philippe Stark).

Où sont les superbes souris des 2 premières générations de iMac ?


----------



## yoffy (14 Août 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> ... dont je ne voudrais pas pour un balai à chiottes....


Profitons de l'occasion pour rappeler que cette catégorie de balais , pour être chic , doit nécessairement être chromée .


----------



## NightWalker (14 Août 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Triste de constater que la  souris la plus design en vente sur l'Apple Store est signée Microsoft... (et Philippe Stark).


Comme quoi les goûts et les couleurs... je déteste cette souris de Stark, je ne sais pas si tu l'as vu en vrai, mais je l'ai vu à la Fnac... eh ben...

Perso je préfère de loin la sobriété des souris Apple, j'en ai une en BT qui est du même style que le Mighty Mouse...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi les goûts et les couleurs... je déteste cette souris de Stark, je ne sais pas si tu l'as vu en vrai, mais je l'ai vu à la Fnac... eh ben...
> 
> Perso je préfère de loin la sobriété des souris Apple, j'en ai une en BT qui est du même style que le Mighty Mouse...


 Tout à fait d'accord, c'est effectivement une question de goût parce que la Starck est, pour moi, une des souris les plus moches et ringarde jamais créée...


----------



## CBi (14 Août 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord, c'est effectivement une question de goût parce que la Starck est, pour moi, une des souris les plus moches et ringarde jamais créée...



Je ne l'ai pas vue en vrai = il faut peut-être en effet se méfier des photos sur le net... Cf. la mighty mouse représentée de profil pour faire moins moche.

Plutôt donc que la souris Stark, comparons à l'innovante souris ronde et colorée du premier iMac, ou à la superbe souris transparente du Tournesol...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Août 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'ai pas vue en vrai = il faut peut-être en effet se méfier des photos sur le net... Cf. la mighty mouse représentée de profil pour faire moins moche.
> 
> Plutôt donc que la souris Stark, comparons à l'innovante souris ronde et colorée du premier iMac, ou à la superbe souris transparente du Tournesol...


 Si tu nous en disais plutôt un peu plus sur les fonctionnalités, la précision, le système de clics gauche et droits, etc. que sur l'esthétique (bien trop subjectif que pour pouvoir en débattre intelligemment)? Ceci dit, même si je trouve que la Mighty est une des plus belle souris du marché aujourd'hui (je ne l'ai pas encore vu en vrai...), je suis d'accord pour dire qu'elle est moins réussie de ce côté-là par rapport notamment à la Wireless BT qui est, je trouve, de loin la plus réussie (esthétiquement, et SEULEMENT esthétiquement!).


----------



## CBi (14 Août 2005)

Sur les fonctionnalités, je pense que c'est tout aussi subjectif car cela doit dépendre beaucoup des habitudes et des postures de chacun.

Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé le système click droit et gauche très intuitif et réactif (je suis droitier).

Le bouton sur la souris = bof, mais je n'ai jamais été un fan de ce type de "contacteurs mous", qui ont existé à une époque sur les portables PC IBM en remplacement du trackpad. Ceux qui se trouvaient à l'aise avec ce système apprécieront sans doute que la Mighty Mouse leur obéisse au doigt...

Quant à squizer la souris sur ses flancs, c'est un geste qui a peut-être son utilité mais qui demande sans doute un apprentissage. Sur la base d'un court essai, je n'en ai pas trop vu l'utilité.


----------



## Tatyanah (19 Août 2005)

Hep, jai un petit problème, ma sourismarche bien, je lai recue ce matin mais je narrive pasà installeravec le cd! il medemandeuneversiond'os x1.4.2 ou superieure et  moi je suis  en  14.1! :'( comment je fais?


----------



## Tangi (19 Août 2005)

Tatyanah a dit:
			
		

> Hep, jai un petit problème, ma sourismarche bien, je lai recue ce matin mais je narrive pasà installeravec le cd! il medemandeuneversiond'os x1.4.2 ou superieure et  moi je suis  en  14.1! :'( comment je fais?


Bienvenue ...

Ben tu mets à jour ton système et tu passes de ta version 10.4.1 à la version 10.4.2... Tout simplement ou alors tu ne pourras pas tirer *pleinement* partie de ta souris... Quoique elle fonctionne aussi sous Panther, mais certaines fonctionnalités ne marchent que sous Tiger...

Préférences systèmes-->Onglet "Mise à jour de logiciels"-->tu cliques sur "Rechercher" et tu installes ensuite la dernière version de Mac OS X...

Voili, voilou...

...


----------



## Tatyanah (20 Août 2005)

ok, merci  beaucoup,je suis nouvelle sur mac  alorsjaiencore des lacunes


----------



## vincmyl (20 Août 2005)

C'est vraiment dommage que sous Panther elle est ne peut être exploitée a fond


----------



## Diablo42 (20 Août 2005)

Désolé j'ai pas lu tout le post, mais que manque-t-il comme fonctions sous panther?


----------



## Tangi (20 Août 2005)

Diablo42 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé j'ai pas lu tout le post, mais que manque-t-il comme fonctions sous panther?


_[...] Vous pouvez programmer les boutons latéraux pour qu'ils lancent Dashboard, Exposé, Spotlight, le passage d'une application à une autre ou toute autre application. Mac OS X Tiger vous offre une infinité de possibilités, grâce à son panneau Préférences Système intuitif. Alors, si vous n'avez pas encore adopté Mac OS X Tiger, Mighty Mouse n'est-elle pas une raison suffisante ? [...]_







...


----------



## bobby001 (21 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une petite question au sujet de la boule de la souris (celle entre les deux boutons, je sais qu'elle est optique  )

C'est une boule qui roule ? Ou qui comme les trackpoints sur les portables IBM est une tige analogique ?


----------



## chupastar (21 Août 2005)

Elle roule.


----------



## bobby001 (21 Août 2005)

Ok dommage, elle était presque parfaite.


----------



## lamidenis (21 Août 2005)

Elle est très très agréable au toucher et à manipuler. Je trouve qu'elle s'en sort bien avec les diagonales, en plus.


----------



## vincmyl (21 Août 2005)

Je serais tenté mais j'ai la Bluetooth alors bon   et il manque le Bluetooth


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je serais tenté mais j'ai la Bluetooth alors bon   et il manque le Bluetooth



T'es fou toi...  :affraid:


----------



## NightWalker (21 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es fou toi...  :affraid:


C'est en français... ???     

Je dirais que le point négatif de cette souris c'est son fil... nâ... naméo (©maiwen)


----------



## lamidenis (21 Août 2005)

Le fil ? 

Je l'aime parce qu'il est très court : je le branche au clavier juste à côté. La classe...


----------



## madlen (22 Août 2005)

Bin moi après toute les remarque que j'ai lue, je la trouve super bien! coter design elle est simple et belle, certe la pro mouse etait un peux plaus belle mais moins pratique


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Août 2005)

Voilà, je viens de l'acheter cette fameuse Mighty Mouse et les premières impressions sont très, très bonnes! Je viens d'une Apple Wireless BT et la différence de précision et de poids entre ces 2 mulots est incomparable! Les 2 clics sont très intuitifs et la molette, c'est que du bonheur :love:
Seul hic, je n'ai pas (encore) Tiger et ne peut donc jouir pleinement des fonctionnalités de la Mighty, petit détail que je trouve personnellement honteux


----------



## DarkNeo (25 Août 2005)

Oue j'ai vu ca.
Ca a l'air ENORME 
En plus le prix est pas enorme pour le technologie qui est dedans.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Août 2005)

j'ai vu sur je sais plus quel magazine mac:"mighty mouse,la souris Fillaire la plus chere du monde"   

C dingue tout de même ,de vendre a ce prix une souris avec un fil ...
sur Cdiscount ,G payé le meme prix la MX1000 ,7 boutons,une ergonomie bien meilleure,rechargeable,Laser etc...
s'ils ont repris comme base la souris apple traditionnel, niveau précision ,ca doit pas etre terrible...
le seul truc qui m'aurait interessé sur cette souris ,c'est la boule pour defiler dans tous les sens ,pas seulement de haut en bas comme une roulette...

concernant la précision ,c'est une 800 ppi  ,cette Mighty Mouse??


----------



## lamidenis (26 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> concernant la précision ,c'est une 800 ppi  ,cette Mighty Mouse??



Perso j'en sais rien mais une chose est sûre : elle est précise la bête ! Que du bonheur pour l'instant. 

P.S. : Sydney, je vais t'embêter mais pourrais-tu mettre une photo de tes enceintes Harman sur le site (ou alors en envoi privé). J'hésite à les prendre et j'aimerais les voir en gros plan. Merci d'avance !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'en sais rien mais une chose est sûre : elle est précise la bête ! Que du bonheur pour l'instant.
> 
> P.S. : Sydney, je vais t'embêter mais pourrais-tu mettre une photo de tes enceintes Harman sur le site (ou alors en envoi privé). J'hésite à les prendre et j'aimerais les voir en gros plan. Merci d'avance !



il y en a une a coté de mon écran ,sur la photo dans ma galerie 
click de ssus tu l'aura en gros plan


----------



## lamidenis (26 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il y en a une a coté de mon écran ,sur la photo dans ma galerie
> click de ssus tu l'aura en gros plan



Ok merci ! 
Mais comment je peux faire pour l'enregistrer sur mon ordi ? (pour la mettre en fond d'écran par exemple ) ???
Quand je fais un clic droit dessus rien ne se passe.


----------



## NightWalker (26 Août 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci !
> Mais comment je peux faire pour l'enregistrer sur mon ordi ? (pour la mettre en fond d'écran par exemple ) ???
> Quand je fais un clic droit dessus rien ne se passe.


Euhhh... tu cliques dessus et tu glisse sur le bureau... ???  non ???


----------



## gabriel3 (26 Août 2005)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter la MM. J'ai une petite question: sur mac 10.3.9 les deux boutons latéraux ne marchent pas, c'est normal? D'accord le fait qu'ils ne soient pas programmables, mais j'avais cru comprendre qu'exposé marchait là dessus....
Pardon si ma question est bête.....


----------



## niconono (26 Août 2005)

Le pilote apple qui permet de regler les boutons ne marche que sur 10.4.2.
C'est-y-pas mesquin ca ??!!   :rateau:


----------



## gabriel3 (26 Août 2005)

Donc, pas d'exposé sous mac os 10.3.9?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Août 2005)

gabriel3 a dit:
			
		

> Donc, pas d'exposé sous mac os 10.3.9?


 Pas avec un bouton de la souris en tout cas...


----------



## gabriel3 (26 Août 2005)

Sur le site Apple (même chose sur le Guide de l'utilisateur)

Mac OS X v10.3.9 ou 10.4.1 et antérieur:	
Assignation des boutons principaux et secondaires et activation d'Exposé. Affichage du Dashboard sous Mac OS X v10.4 ou 10.4.1.

Me voilà bien deçu


----------



## lamidenis (27 Août 2005)

gabriel3 a dit:
			
		

> Me voilà bien deçu



Y a de l'update dans l'air ! 
C'est ce que j'ai fait pour profiter pleinement de ma souris MM. C'est vrai que sans le 10.4.2 ça vaut pas le coup.


----------



## gregetcoco (14 Septembre 2005)

j'ai beaucoup lu sur le sujet sur les forums, entre ceux qui ne l'ont jamais essayé et ceux qui ne l'ont même jamais vu et qui donne des commentaires dur de franchir le cap, mais bon je l'ai acheté hier et je suis complétement fan et plus que ravi. au niveau esthétique elle est bien plus belle que sur photo et niveau pratique c'est le pied la bille est révolutionnaire les cliques droit et gauche sont d'une simplicité pur enfin voilà je conseil fortement; j'ai d'ailleurs testé les logitechs, la mighty mouse n'a rien à leur envier en plus une logitech posé à coté d'un imac g5 y a quand meme mélange des genres coté design, voilà se sera tout pour moi (bon pour raler peut être le prix mais c'était vraiment pour dire quelque chose)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Septembre 2005)

gregetcoco a dit:
			
		

> j'ai d'ailleurs testé les logitechs, la mighty mouse n'a rien à leur envier en plus une logitech posé à coté d'un imac g5 y a quand meme mélange des genres coté design


Question design, c'est clair... Mais ne perdons pas notre objectivité: une souris comme la MX1000 se situe tout simplement à un autre niveau qu'une Mighty Mouse en terme de précision, fonctionnalité, etc.


----------

